# MAY/JUN 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone on the 2WW 

Sam123 28 Apr IVF 
Hugs 30 Apr IUI 
uglybetty 30 Apr ICSI
chunkymonkeyuk 1 May ICSI 
merrilees 2 May IVF
RazzyB 2 May IVF 
nadinec 2 May IVF 
annmarie07 3 May IVF 
JacksJ 3 May FET 
brandi 3 May IVF
steffan 4 May IVF
h19670 4 May ICSI 
bonzi_2002 5 May FET 
george paws 6 May IUI 
wrenster 7 May ICSI 
kateag 7 May ICSI 
Spangle122 7 May FET 
angels12 8 May IVF
jayb 8 May ICSI 
bellaspice 8 May ICSI 
munchkinmogil 9 May IVF
SKC 9 May ICSI 
Hope4best 10 May IVF 
Midgey 10 May IVF 
allybee17 10 May IVF 
GC 10 May IVF 
not givin in never 11 May
Fidget 11 May IVF 
curlywurly 11 May ICSI 
pobby 11 May IVF 
badtastebear 11 May 
janetsteps 12 May ICSI
mummywannabe 13 May IVF 
EBW1969 14 May ICSI 
Alisha 14 May FET 
JEN1 15 May IVF 
Gizzle 15 May ICSI 
Jenny A 16 May IVF 
sallyanne1 17 May ICSI
larkles 17 May IVF
[email protected] 18 May ICSI
smiler 19 May IVF 
blondieh ICSI
lucyjane 21 May IVF
babycrazy 21 May IVF
m5chy 22 May
*Scooby* 22 May ICSI
kiki2u 24 May ICSI
Maybemummy 24 May IVF
bramblebaby7 24 May ICSI
kara76 27 May IVF
helen316 29 May FET

Love, luck and babydust,



Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Munch, all changed for you 

H4B ~ how have you been today, still coughing hun?

Jayb ~ hope you are feeling better soon too....post as much or as little as you want 

Debs ~ hellooooo!! Welcome to the thread......what day are you testing? Hope you are feeling ok after ET today....hugs luck to you  

Any news from Hugs and Uglybetty today?

Jo        for tomorrow!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Can I join you? 

We are on our first cycle of ICSI and currently on the dreaded 2WW, test date is 12th May.

sending everyone lots of   and     

Janet


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Janet ~ welcome to a world of waiting 

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## h19670 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi, Im also on first ICSI cycle and have 4 days to go on the TWW, we have read everything and anything on the web to give us a sign that we are PG, but Friday is the day, the waiting is nerve wracking!!
Love Helena


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Lizzie

Thanks for putting me on the list   feels weird to be back here  

I havent decided to be honest when I am going to test........ probably the 11th May  am feeling Ok ta Lizzie, just so tored all the time, think its the gestone.... keep having the usual AF ache but know for a fact it cant be anything as they only wnet back yesterday and been having it off and on all week   


Hello Janet and welcome to the mad land  

Helena     for Friday hun

hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## munchkinmogil (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope this makes you laugh ....

Had a really restless night last night, backache, tummy ache and constantly feeling like I want to trump!! I'm sure those cyclogest pessaries have plugged my bum and I'm filling up like a hot air balloon! 

At one point I made myself giggle as I imagined myself floating off past the window like Violet Beauregarde (that gum chewing kid in Willy Wonka who chews blueberry gum and floats off!)
Then made myself giggle more with the thought of actually blowing off and the sound waking my hubby from his slumber and him thinking it was an earth tremor! 
But alas, nothing happened! 

It's my 36th Birthday today and all I want is a big satisfying raspberry trump!

Hope it's not been TMI for some!  

Love Munch xx

P.S. Keep smiling through the 2ww!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Lizzy

Please can you add me to the list, I am having Medicated FET and due to test 7 May............Although I am thinking of testing Sunday 6th as it is a BH it give me more time to get over it and can have a drink Sunday night if negitive...............................I am starting a new job on the 8th so wan to be in best state of mind possible.

Surely with a clearblue test this should be OK, what do you ladies think??

lol Spangle.xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Munch 

      so funny, I reckon its the progesterone in whatever formyou take it makes you windy!!!!!!! thankfully cos I am stabbing rather than inserting I am not bunged up... but even so that brings its own torture!!!!!! you cant just pass wind anywhere 

I hope you pass it soon sweetie......... not sure if you can take windeze or not, but may be worth looking at before you get so bad you get tummy ache?

hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Can I join you?  I'm in my 2WW following ICSI with a test date of the 11th May following our second cycle.  This was a much more successful cycle this time (9 embryos instead of 1).  I am a bridesmaid on the 12th May so hoping for good news otherwise I might ruin some photos!!

Lots of luck to everyone,
Curly


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

well Munch you made me laugh last week i was in bed with DH it was abot 4.45am and i let go this huge F**t and after being with Dh for 12 years and never ever doing this in front of him before we laughed so much i then wet myself and kept on laghing about it uuntil today actually, and guess what he's told everyone, the git !!!! so thanks for bringing it p you have cheered me up again today, and taken my mind of my bad belly still rang the clinic and cannot get through so i'll keep trying, it's only in the morning though strange? anyway all the best girls for testing this week, only 5 more days after today for me as long as af keeps away


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

Morning all.  Just thought I'd start the month off on a good note.  I got a  !!!!!

Went in for blood test this morning and was told to call at 12 o'clock, but they couldnt keep it to themselves and called me!!!! (Bless Halifax hospital!!!).  

Totally chuffed, but want to wait until 6 week scan until I start jumping about like a loonatic (especially after last time).

Bloods were 126, which is apparantly very good, but back in on Thursday for follow up bloods.

Anyway thats enough from me for now, i'm off to collapse!!   

Here's to hoping I've started a trend for all you other 2ww! 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwww ChunkyMonkey thats fab news hunni    

 it starts a trend


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

ChunkyMonkey that is fantastic news!!!! So pleased for you!!!

The levels sound brilliant!!

XXXX


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Chunkymonkey   on your  ..............

lol Spangle xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Munch ~ HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hope you are having a fab day and that you've managed a nice big birthday trump 

Helena, Spangle and Curly ~ welcome to the thread. Loads of luck and  coming your way   

George ~ any luck with the clinic?

Debs ~ I'll put you down for the 11th then hun if you can hold out that long 

Jo ~ fabulous news hun....many congratulations. Enjoy 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

We got a  

                                                         

OMG im going to be a mummy        

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh Hugs thats sooooooo fantastic hunni      ^BFP

I am so so pleased for you sweetie!!

long may these BFP's keep coming  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Cheers Lizzie


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats to Jo and Hugs!    

Such fabulous news to start a new month! Woohoooo!

H4B


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hugs thats brilliant news hun!! So pleased for you!!

xxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

hugs on your  , enjoy.

lol Spangle xx


----------



## RazzyB (Apr 24, 2007)

Chunkymonkey & Hugs - So pleased for you both.    Let the BFP vibe continue......my testing day tomorrow fingers crossed!

Congrats
Razzy


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello ladies
Can I join you? I am currently on day 7 of 2 ww, testing on 8th May it helps to know others understand how time seems to be going backwards! Its my second ICSI, we had 2 embies put back on on day 3 and trying to stay positive. Good luck to all you ladies in waiting!
Jo and Hugs- fab news!
Bella xx


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh hugs!!!  Soooooooo chuffed for you!  This thread is definately on a roll!!

Congrats and keep in touch!

   Best of luck to merrilees, razzyb and nadinec who test tomorrow!!!  Sending you loads of sticky baby dust!

Jo xxxxxxx


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Guys

Mind if I wait with you.....ET on 29th April so can do hCG blood test on 10th May and urine test on 12th May.  I'm out in the sticks so the chances of getting the blood test back same day are probably zero.

Really enjoying those pessaries - NOT   

Congrats to chunkymonkey and hugs - the journey has been successful  

  to the rest of us!

Midgey


----------



## SKC (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Congratulations chunkymoney    hope the trend will continue for the whole month.

testing 9th May (ICSI) and tummy pains today, think   might be on its way!  pessaries are horrible and i agree about the wind! (my DH definitely agrees!)

Best luck for everyone testing tomorrow!

love
Sarah X


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Congratulations to hugs and chunkymonkey, great news about your  's

Happy birthday Munch xx

I need some advise, had some dark discharge yesterday (TMI i know sorry).  Havnt had any today and none of it was fresh blood.  Has anyone had this and still got a BFP?  Could it have been late implantation?

If someone could shed some light on this I would really appreciate it

Love Jacks xx


----------



## SKC (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry hugs - just seen your news congrats to you too!!!      

Sarah X


----------



## munchkinmogil (Sep 26, 2006)

Wonderful news on the BFP for you lovely ladies   

Congratulations to Chunkymonkey and Hugs - Well done you lucky girlies!

Managed a celebratory progesterone trump as a salute to you all! (wot a relief!)  

Love Munch xx.


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Just to say congratulations on the   s.
It really does give us hope when we hear success stories. Im sure everyone will agree. Good luck to everyone having tx, and again huge congrats to the mummys to be.
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hugs ~ yey!!!! Congratulations....really fantastic news 

Hi Midgey and Bella ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck to you both  

Jacks ~ will keep eveything crossed it was late implantation bleed hun  



munchkinmogil said:


> Managed a celebratory progesterone trump as a salute to you all! (wot a relief!)


Fabulous!  Hope you've had a great day 

   for Razzy, Merrilees and Nadine tomorrow.

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone and many congrats to the BFPs - wonderful news!

I am on day 10 post transfer and thought I had come on this morning but it was brown blood and now it has stopped - could I be pregnant?

Steffan
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Steffan! 

Brown blood is old blood so it could well be the embryo/s embedding in nicely!

When are you testing? Are you holding out til the 7th or going early!? 

xxxx


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Don't know what to do, test now or wait?  My nipples look different, have small bumps around areola - is that a good sign?

Steffan.


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

hi all posted on the main board but all over for us got my period this morning


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

hi georgepaws, sorry to hear you news, 
its such a bad blow isnt it as you keep trying to stay positive and deep down in your heart you think that you might be pg so it is very hard when it is confirmed that you are not.
Sorry again
Kelly
xxx


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear that georgepaws.  I wish it had been different news for you.  

Midgey


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Georges paws. I have so hoping it would go well for you after all these ups and downs.
Take good care of yourself.
H4B


----------



## munchkinmogil (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news georgepaws.
My heart goes out for you.  

Go outside, get a chair and sit in the lovely sunshine. It won't make the sadness go away, but the warmth will comfort you.

Love Munch xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Argghhh ~ sorry i did catch up with the list yesterday but i think i forgot to save it so if i've left anyone off please give me a shout   

Steffan ~ thats sounding good hun  Good luck 

George ~ i've posted elsewhere but many 

Hope everyone's doing ok,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

How you all? I have got 3 more days to go and I am itching to test now.    

Trying to hold on but it is just b------------- hard. Sorry no bad language on this site  

Anyone else got only 3 days to go? I have had no symptoms at all.  A few AF mildish pains and nothing else.  I am feeling a bit bloated and  have a spot waiting to burst to the surface on my forehead.  I think the witch is on her way. 

Will let you know. Sorry about BFNs.
LOVE BONZI
XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Bonzi
Hold ON!!! Don't test just yet. Those pee sticks are just messengers of misery at this stage. 3 more days and that is it! I know I know, easier said than done. You are almost there! Pleeeeaaaase!

Day 6pt, almost half way through. Still feel really rough in the morning and evening when the cough is at its worse. Brilliant blooming timing isn't it!!!!!!!!! Anyhow I am still home, enjoying having a good rest for once, not doing a great deal. Belly still big but a little less stretched. But it is still cramped in there and I can't eat a lot in one go. No symptoms apart from the very odd ovary/side cramps.

That's my update!

Hope everyone else is doing well.    to all

H4B


----------



## annmarie07 (Jan 4, 2007)

A big      to all those who have a bfp so far this week.  And   to everyone else.  It makes me sad to read about the bfns,  Georgepaws I'm so sorry  

I test tomorrow and today has been by far the worst day.  It has dragged onnnnn!  I keep thinking AF is on it's way, but so far it's stayed away.


----------



## annmarie07 (Jan 4, 2007)

H4B  -  Meant to say thanks for replying to my post the other day.


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Ann Marie!    
I also found that the last day before testing was very stressfull. I both wanted to know and didn't want to know at the same time.


----------



## SKC (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi all.

So sorry georgepaws      

6 full days to go for me - seems like ages.  Still got bloated stomach and doesn't feel good - but you gotta hope for the best.

Good luck     for annmarie and everyone testing tommorrow.

Sarah x


----------



## munchkinmogil (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi, how is everyone?

Anybody got any news? Think I'm going mental  . There's only so much of Jeremey Kyle I can do!!
Thanks goodness the sun is shining!

Well I've wangled 2 weeks off work, 1 week to rest and 1 week to get over the result, think it's safer for all the girls at work - with my windy problem!   

Sending loads of positives to you all!  
Love Munch xx


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi All

On day 5 post ET.

Isn't this waiting terrible?  Has anyone else found they are doing alot of comfort eating.  My DH stocked up the fridge with too many goodies and I'm having no problem working my way through them.

A few shotting pains down my legs!  But otherwise same old, same old!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE TESTERS TODAY!   

Midgey


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well this is making me go  !!

Theres something i don't get and i may sound stupid but if there is no sign of blood does that mean my embies are still with me?xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning can I join you, just starting my 2ww after amazingly having 2 embies put in yesterday.  Never thought we would get this far.

Amazingly calm atm but sure to be going  soon....testing (blood test no poas this time) 14 May


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hiya Ladies

 naughty me did peestick yesterday 3 days early and it was BFN.  Been reading on the net that test can only detect HCG about a week after your AF is due. Does this sound right? It is Clearblue so not one of those that can detect early as 8 days after fertilisation.     all confusing.  Well don't test till saturday now so at least I feel a bit more prepared for the BFN if doesn't work as it won't be a big shock to me. 

so 2 more days to go.  How is everyone else?  GOODLUCK TO YOU ALL
sorry about BFNs

LOVE BONZI
xxxx


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Again GC
I was wondering that as well..  I hear alot of girls talking about spotting etc so I'm regularly checking    - and not sure at this stage whether I want to see something or not!    Kind of looking for a sign at this stage.

Bonzi - naughty, naughty  - hope you get a good result on Sat.
M


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi
I am 12 day post ET.  I have not had Spotting at all and hardly any symptoms some AF pains but that is it really. 

I wouldn't worry too much about spotting it does not happen to everyone (well that is what they say on the net).  I have many friends who also got preggers and had no spotting.  Just take it easy and wait for test date if you can. I can't I am falling apart    and only 2 days to go. 

Don't worry. No blood is still a good sign and it is not necessary mean a BFN.  

GOOD LUCK
BONZI


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't understand! I have no pains this morning only very slight lower back pain.x


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

morning ladies, 
bonzi, I dont want to give you false hope but it may be that you have tested to early. I think the pregnancy tests can pick up hcg early but I believe each case is different i.e it detects so much hcg per ml of urine but some pregnanies may be producing more hcg early on than others so I would test again on saturday. I know how hard it is not to test early as everything is telling you not to test but then the urge to test is much stronger isnt it.  You can get a false negative result so fingers crossed and everything else crossed that this is the case. In one way I imagine you have got it into your head that its a BFN so if you were to test saturday and it was a BFP then it would be absolutely fantastic. They say things happen when you least expect them. As I say dont want to give you false hope but I really hope its good news for you.
Hi to everyone else.
Kelly
xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

well yesterday was a bad day, after my period arrived, rang the clinic and they did not even tell me to do a preg. test, but i did anyway and BFN, so it's real now.  Anyway got my appt this morning shocked as the waiting list to see a Dr is ages, I'm going on 5th June so i need some advice as to what to ask etc, the waiting list is currently 12 months for the IVF, but it could change and it prob. will as last year they run out of funding in Oct i think, but we are looking into egg sharing so i contacted the London womens clinic in Cardiff, anyone tried that? looking at the criteria we should be OK, but you never know, anyway all the best girls for those testing in the next few days, and tomorrow I'm off for some retail therapy, as we are having a big night out next week as it's my birthday on the 13th i haven't drank for about a year, but boy am i going to get blotto next Saturday ..............


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi,

We went private and did egg sharing and you get money taken off for doing it.x


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi georgepaws, just wanted to say sorry that a BFN has been confirmed. It is horrible isnt it when you get the news as you are clinging onto every tiny bit of hope you possible can. Enjoy your shopping trip, hopefully that will cheer you up no end. It normally does for me.   for the 13th May and I hope you have a really good night out.
Take care for now.
kelly
xx


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all,

well its all over for me, did my test this morning and got a BFN.  Absolutly gutted.  i was sure it worked this time

sorry Georgepaws for your result to, we will get there one day

xxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi JacksJ, Really sorry to hear your news. . Must be a horrible time for you both at the moment, especially when you thought it had worked this time. Easy for me to say but keep your chin up and try to think positive. You will be a mummy one day its just when nature decides its your time. Thats what I keep telling myself. Its all you can do hun.
Take care for now
Love kelly
xx


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi JacksJ 

Sorry to hear that you got a bfn.  Life is cruel eh?  Do you have a plan b?

Georgepaws - sorry I have no advice about moving up the waiting list - but good luck with your next journey.  One year of not drinking - you'll be on your ear after half a glass of wine!  Enjoy your birthday celebrations.  

Midgey


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

Well we have no more frosties left so will have to go through the ICSI again.  I hated EC.

Only thing is if we have another go and pay privatly we lose our NHS go!!!!  as this will be our 3rd treatment.  And i cant wait for the NHS go, god knows when thats meant to be.

Why does everything have to be so hard!

Gonna wait the 3 months and try again.  One day we will all be mummys

Gonna hit the gin tonight and this weekend, that might make me feel a bit better  

Jack xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all and thanks for the good wishes, just rang my GP and he said if i wanted to do egg share i could have all the screening done at the cost of his surgery which will save us around £1000 so i'm chuffed to bits.

Jacks so sorry about your result go shopping and you hit that Gin girl.....


----------



## annmarie07 (Jan 4, 2007)

Everyone

I had my test today and am chuffed to bits.  we got a     

     

I can't believe it!

Jacks I'm really sorry.  

Ann-Marie


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I dont really know you yet people but wanted to say how sorry I was to read your news JacksJ 

Ann-Marie congratulations...!


----------



## RazzyB (Apr 24, 2007)

Just thought I'd let you all know that I got a   too.  Gutted, still feel in abit of a daze as I was convinced this time was our time.  We have enough in the freezer to go but our options are now running out fast.  I'm sure its not supposed to be this hard.

Jacks I know exactly how your feeling & congrats to Ann-Marie.

Razzy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear this.  Look after yourself x


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi

RazzyB, so sorry to hear of your BFN, its pants isnt it

Ann-Marie, so happy for you xx

Jacks x


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Razzy B - just saw your post and so sorry that you've had a knock back.  It's so hard when you're hoping and hoping for that postive.    I know you've frosties, but emotionally it's all a bit draining isn't it?

Midgey

Ann-Marie - many congrats on your great news!  We all love to see a BFP.

M


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

JacksJ, RazzyB, Georgepaws so, so sorry.  Try to keep your chins up.

Ann-marie - congratulations!  Good to hear someone's got some good news!!

I came on today so all over for me, will do test on Monday anyway, but not much point.

Good luck to all those still to test.

Steffan
x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Just wan't to say a Huge congratulations to all those who have a BFP.


To all those with a BFN I am so sorry, I know how hard they are and they do not get any easier. Take time to grieve and big hugs to you all.


I haven't been on much, my urine infection got worse and I started pasing blood so i am on more antibiotics and starting to feel better.

Thinking of you all

Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just wanted to say congratulations to everyone with BFP's! You must all be on  

Everyone with BFN's Im so sorry. Its unfair and I really hope one day soon you all get your dream. 

xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jacks ~ really so sorry....much love and many hugs 
So sorry that you will lose your NHS go if you go private.....so  unfair!

Razzy ~ sorry that you got a BFN too hun........big hugs 

Steffan  will keep everything crossed for Monday xx

George  Good luck with sorting out the Egg Share....there is a board on here for egg share, might be a good place to start for info 

H4B ~ how's the cough now.....still got it hun?

Munch ~ did you find anything else to do? I can't take 5mins of Jeremy Kyle......makes me want to punch everyone and i'm a pacifist 

GC ~ lots of ladies get BFPs with no bleeding at all so don't worry 

Jayb ~ hope the antibiotics sort you out 

EBW ~ welcome to the thread........happy chatting and much luck to you  

Bonzi   Hope it all changes for you by Saturday  

Ann Marie ~ fab news.......congratulations. Be very happy and healthy 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## annmarie07 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Razzy  Really sorry to see you got a bfn, I'm gutted for you too.  


GC - I got a bfp and only had a tiny bit of blood, if I'd blinked I'd have missed it so don't worry  

Thanks for all your good wishes.

Ann-Marie


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Morning ladies
How are you all doing? Good luck to all testing this weekend. 
I am so sorry to hear your news, georgepaws, Razzy, Stephan & JacksJ. 
Ann-Marie many congrats!

I am pretty sure that AF   definitely on her way have had a good cry already,   feeling low but will be relieved to know one way or another. Testing on Monday, everyone keeps telling me not to think the worst until I know for sure and I have been so positive up until now but its so hard. As it is day 10, stupidly did a pee stick   too which I know was bad and but am kind of preparing myself, hence the tears. Have back ache, sore boobs (quite veiny) and cramping which although could be the cyclogest feels like AF to me. 
Going to get out and about today as I think being indoors is driving me a bit mad.   Having a haircut and making the most of my last day off before the Bank Holiday. 
Sending you all positive vibes!     
Bella
xx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi everyone

1 more day for me testing tomorrow.  

Bellaspice - that is the spirit enjoy your day and don't let anything get you down.  I have the same symptoms as you and feel exactly the same I think AF is going to arrive soon. I did exactly the same as you had the cry and did the peestick and just want to go out an forget about it   driving me mad too staying indoors. Keep smiling and remember your not alone hun.  I had a big shopping day yesterday and had my hair done and manicure, it was great. Took things of my mind a little. 

LizzyB- Thanks for the wishes I hope it is a BFP and the peestick was too early    

Feeling a bit rough today. Did not sleep very well yesterday.  I kept getting up at night and had AF type pains and was 100% AF had arrived.  Nothing yet though.  I hate her she is such a  wicked   . If she wants to show her head then when doesn't she and stop messing with our emotions.  I say kis my  to her.  I will still stay positive and won't let a BFN get me down anymore.  Just had enough really.

Ok I have aired my anger.  I am going to go know and try to enjoy the rest of my day.  Sorry for BFNs.


GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE  
BONZI


----------



## munchkinmogil (Sep 26, 2006)

Good Morning Bellaspice and Bonzi

Sorry you are feeling down today, I know what you mean about the positive vibes you feel in your body - it suddenly goes and you feel really low.

Preparing yourself for the worst is our way of coping (I'm constantly being told I'm being negative)
It's hard to know what's going on in our bodies at this time  I too have seen changes over the last few days... 
My boobs are not sore anymore, I've got spotty and I think I've got Thrush to top it all off - so I'm feeling particularly run down too!  Glamorous this IVF lark!!

Don't give up hope - until the fat lady sings!


bonzi_2002 said:


> I say kis my  to her.


 I love that! 
I've decided, I'm going to eat loads and loads of crisp and chocolate today. Have your hair done today, you will look drop dead gorgeous! 

Love Munch xx.

P.S. Sorry to all the lovely ladies with a BFN, my heart goes out to you. Congratulations to the lucky ladies with BFP, you must be thrilled. xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all


Bellaspice and Bonzi- hang in there I too was convinced af was coming 2d before testing last time.  Oh those evil pee sticks....hoping they are both wrong for you.

So sorry to hear your news steffan....

         

To everyone left in this limbo world x

Me already going mad 2dp2dt - examining knickers all the time  and obsessing about slight discharge.  I can remember NOTHING about how I felt at this point last time....Dunno if that a good or bad thing....


----------



## JEN1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Pls can i join the list, i am testing on the 15th may, we have had IVF, good luck to all the ladies on the 2ww,bigs hugs to you all.

Lots of Love Jen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks ladies
You have really helped me feel brighter, new hair makes me feel better. Walked straight out of the salon into a pushchair with new born twins, how weird is that! I am feeling what will be will will be but dreading AF turning up although as soon as she does I'll be able to have a drink at last!
Munch and Bonzi stay positive- as you say it isn't over yet, whatever happens the wait is drawing to an end...
Jen good luck!
lots of love
xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Glad you are feeling better bellaspice

Welcome Jen1

Todays panic -as well as the cm- involves hot water bottles.  I had one (not HOT as such) yesterday (at 1dp2dt) and was just putting one on my tummy today (been on for about 5 mins) when my IVF mentor -who is a real hero) rang and said she had been advised not to at this point.  I am not doing it any more....have I done some damage though do you think.....??  Wouldnt they have said NOT to do it if it was a real problem?  Makes perfect sense not to now....  Looks like I am stacking up my obsessive worrying already.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, 

The reason for no hot water bottles after et is cos embies dont like to get too hot. A warm bottle on your stomach for maybe 5-10 mins should be fine, but its best to just use your hands to warm your stomach. Just in case. 

Try not to worry too much. 

xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks kate I am just worrying the damage has already been done....nothing I can do about that I guess.


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Really sorry for your bfns Jacks, Razzy and Steffan. Sorry for your confirmed bfn Georges. 
Best wishes for you all and good luck for your next step.

Congrats to Ann Marie. Wonderful news.  

EB, I think that 5 min of hot water bottle shouldn't have done any damage. Forget about it!

Sorry not to have posted yesterday. Day 8pt only!!! I have been busy staying in bed in the morning to fight this dreaded cough. And since magically it gets better in the afternoon, I decided to show up at work. I did the same today. It feels better to have your mind occupied for part of the day. Unfortunately the cough comes back in the evening and I had a bad night last night. It doesn't stop my DH from zzzzzzzzzzzzz, despite the noise and the earthquake in the bed that the cough is making me do! I don't know how he does it 
Anyhow I don't feel anything. My tommy has gone back to its regular size, which in a way I am happy for since this is more confortable, but in another way I am wondering if that is it for me already. The doctor had told me, back on Monday that it was a good sign as (big belly meaning that my hormones were kicking in). So I don't know what to think now. I guess it will be what it will be! But still if only there was a sign... 

Well this w/end will help as we are going away to a cabin on a fjord with some friends. So won't be on FF until Sunday night.

Take care all and have a good w/end.
H4B


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi H4B thanks for your comment. Trying not to obsess but I was so blissfully unaware yesterday 1dp2dt and had the HWB for quite a bit....As you say though nothing I can do now I guess.  Hoping they didnt think it was too hot in there....

This 2ww really is horrible isnt it just when we think we have our brains sorted there goes another bit of sanity along the way.  May very well just be your stomach settling down at last after ET rather than anything sinister...! Seems so unfair that "symptoms" or lack there of mean absolutely nothing....These people that can get pg and dont even know about it have NO IDEA do they  Someone knock me on the head and wake me up on 14 May please

How are you doing now bellaspice?


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi there
Feeling a million times better, a friend is on her way over to see me after landing this morning in Gatwick after a 14 hour flight, she is doing a 100 mile round trip, I am so lucky to have great friends!
She has talked some sense into me and I know that doing a day 10 pee stick was very stupid and naughty    
Now I am thinking maybe, just maybe... we have so many people literally willing it to happen for us this time and when I feel low this keeps be going as well as you ladies, you are stars you really are!
My lunch tasted reallly weird- bitter almost and having attempted a bit of housework (dont worry the chances of me getting carried away with housework are slim!) I came over a bit dizzy. A dress that I wore on Sunday fine, I had to take off as there were red marks where the  (.)(.) bit has got so tight! However last time I really convinved myself the day before AF turned up that I had morning sickness, the lot and I know how our minds plays tricks on us having had so many different hormones circulating. 
I am staying away from the pee sticks until Monday, they are evil!!!   
Re the hot water bottle, I wouldn't beat yourself up about it, my acupuncture lady told me to just rub my belly and keep warm- I really want to throw my hot belly warmer thing out but it is looking at me- if AF turns up I may need her! 
A big fingers crossed for you all and I really send you positive vibes, I sympathise with you in this limbo that is the 2ww.   
Bella
xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone do you mind if i join you.  
I had ET on the 2nd and have on board 1x grade 2 4 cell embie called Ruby   . Not feeling too good at the mo feel like my insides are falling out  

EBW dont worry hun i have been using a hot water too. My clinic knew about it too. I dont need it now thank god and it was only warm.

      

luv sally x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi SallyAnne great to see you!

I also had mine on the 2nd are we testing the same day.

I cant believe I am obsessing about a hot water bottle....well actually I am obsessing about everything....I guess after last time I am just putting so much into this, esp as my follie count was so very low this time...

Hope you are not going as mad as me.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

EBW im not testing till the 17th   my clinic make me wait 16days   Have a look on peer support i posted on there yesterday about the hot water bottle thing. 
Im not going mad yet but its still early days and for most of the time i have been in bed. But dh id back at work monday so as from tuesday i wont have any company and i know thats when it will prob hit me more. But im not going to test early because this test date is such a special day for me. It would have been my dad's birthday so im taking it as a good sign that he is looking over me. To be honest im feeling quite positive about it. Just remind me that next week


----------



## SKC (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Sorry all the bfn   soooo horrible.

Congrats for all the BFP though!! - good news.

2ww driving me mad as well.  Glad to get through this week at work - found it hard though.  Any tips for last 4 days of 2ww?

sometimes i convince myself its good news and others I'm convinced   is about to arrive.

Hello to everyone new and lots of luck.

Love 
Sarah x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

EBW I didnt mean to worry you hun, Im sure the short bursts you used it for will have done no damage at all, and its only a recomendation, different clinics say different things hun, its not one of the hard and fast rules. Please dont worry, I hope I havent caused you to stress. Same to you Sally hun. xxxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all, sorry to hear the BFNs and congratulations on the BFPs. Good luck to everyone else awaiting or receiving tx. Sallyann1 Try not to beat yourself up too much about the hot water bottle. I am sure you will be fine.
Hello to everyone else
kelly
xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya thought I'd post here don't really move out of my normal thread (egg share @ Lister)  but feeling brave this morning  hi ya Kate   hope your feeling a bit better   I'm thinking of you lots 

I'm due to test on the the 10th of may have 2 blasts on board everyone tells me this a is really good and that i should not worry about a BFP but i am as i hope you can all agree it's still a very stressful wait and nothing is a 100%   as of yet the only real "symptoms" i have is bloody sore (*)(*) and thats it oh and windypoops. I'm sure it's far to Early for signs but also hope lack of signs ain't a bad thing either! you can really drive your self mad thinking about all this on your 2ww. I'm working my 2ww as i don't live near any of my family so I'd be at home on my own which would send me even more mad i only work in a post office so it's not really a strenuous job gives me lots of opportunity to eye up prams   anyway just thought I'd wish everyone waiting to test the best of luck and sprinkle lot's  of          over everyone love allyson xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there.......how's everyone doing?

Bonzi ~ any news today......keeping everything crossed for you   

Jen, Allybee and Sally ~ welcome to the thread. What day do you test Sally? Oh, ok just seen it's the 17th  Love, Luck and  to you all.

EBW ~ i'm sure you don't need to worry hun 

H4B ~ have a lovely time.....sounds beautiful 

Will catch up properly later but have a good weekend everyone 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning all and thanks for trying to stop the madness.  I reckon I will always be worrying about something though lol   

Kate- nothing you said as such hon just the   that is the 2ww kicking in (oh this is early for me to be so paranoid dont you think??) Thanks for your thoughts

SKC-  I remember quite little from the last time when I was on the 2ww I do remember the closer it got though the more I thought I wasnt ready for the result (having wished the first week and a half away)does that make sense 

Sallyanne - Im with you on the peesticks.  I didnt poas before test day last time and I aint going to this time.  This hospital ask you not to anyway as they believe its better to wait for the levels in the blood as an accurate reflection of how things will go.

Ally if only there were signs or lack thereof that we could rely on.   Wouldnt that be easier.....!! I am sure I will be looking out for the same signs as last time if only I could remember what they all were...That said I am sat here in my sexy primark sports bra as boy are they sore....mind you of course....that could just be the progesterone.....hey ho.

Hope everyone else is doing "ok" or as well as they can....!!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

How is everyone feeling today   

I got up with really bad pains in my left side which have turned out to be IBS   Im tired but couldnt sleep and im also worried because to had a slight nose bleed. I only ever get a slight nose bleed a few days before af turns up so i hope its not a sign    Point is i dont even know when af is due because i was on d-reg for 21 days so missed an af last month Anyone have any ideas or am i just tring to drive myself mad now  

Luv sally x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Allyson, I am exactly the same as youhunni, had two blasts returned on the 30th......... supposed to be feeling really positive about it, and my only worry being about 'where' they implant, but ya know what, I just dont feel very positive and I dont know why, these are the supposedly the best embies we have ever had yet i feel really negative about it all.... like you no symtpoms at all, not even any spotting this time, the only things I have can be put down to the gestone, vivid dreams and pains in my tum....... I put them down to the gestone as I had them all before I even had ET!!! 

how do we stay positive? can someone tell me maybe? 

love and hugs to all

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

You are driving yourself mad hon.  I read so many people get af signs before testing whatever those signs are.....irrespective of results.  You should be "due" the same time as usual if you take EC day as day of ovulation...last cycle as far as I am aware will have nothing to do with it.

Im with you on the IBS and get it a lot.  I get the constipation with it (not helped by the suppositories) but have stocked up on prune juice (no idea what thats like) grapes, and asparagus which someone told me to get.  Hope it settles for you I think its safe to take peppermint though.

By the way where will I find "peer support" have had a look about to no avail...see still obsessing here too.

Hi Fidget....with you on the vivid dreams though mine was a complete nightmare last night and I woke up believing what I had dreamt had really happened...is it the progesterone do you think?
xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Peer support is in the main area. Under direct support. Its great you can put anything and you always get an answer. Usually by Minxy ( Natasha) she seems to be a tower of knowlage


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0 Whoo im so clever i got the link for you


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

EBW

look here hunni

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0

Progesterone definately gives you vivid dreams, I like you often wake up thinking they are true... not so good for my DF who often takes the brunt of it  

Debs
xxxxxxx


----------



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello Everyone

I am also in my 2ww  and due to test 13th May, we managed to get 11 eggs and 2 blastocysts so no frosties but hoping we won't need them.

Woke up at 4am this morning with nausea, I know its too early so probably my imagination, tried to 
get back to sleep but had a horrid nightmare about my dp so didn't want to fall asleep again as it upset
me. 

Good luck to everybody and hoping to hear of lots of


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Well i test on the 10th and i haven't really had any pains until this morning, i had some sharp pains like AF pains. so i do think its game over for me   xx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hiya Ladies

As expected and as peestick told me last week      for me. I got AF full flow this morning as I was getting ready to go and test.  Started getting pains at about 7am this morning only to see AF arriving 10 mins later.      

Not meant to be for me this time.  

GOOD LUCK YOU LADIES and keep on going. Thank you all for your support.  

Lizzy hun thanks for your msg this morning and remembering me.  Your a star and thanks for all your support everyone. 

Love BONZI
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Bonzi,

So so sorry hun xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

bonzi hon I am soo soo sorry look after yourself. xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Bonzi I am so sorry to hear your news hun. 

Take care of you and dh. 

xxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Bonzi

Sweetie so sorry to hear your news 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Bonzi hun im so sorry


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah Bonzi, sorry to hear your bfn was confirmed.

GC - try to stay positive.  I've had so many tweaks and aches this week I don't know whether I'm coming or going.  I had a bit of a panic earlier when I was in town.  Had quite a big sneeze and thought I felt something in the 'gusset' department   .  On checking (in loo, not in public  ) all's well, I think it was just those damn pessaries.  

Midgey
x


----------



## SKC (Apr 27, 2007)

Bonzi - so sorry   so   unfair!

EBW - Thanks for your advise. I agree about the peesticks - haven't even brought mine yet.  I hate to test and be so disappointed by the result! Saying that I'll probably crack now and test early!

So glad you mentioned the vivid dreams Debs.  Snap! I thought it was just me going insane. I do tend to get vivid dreams just before AF though, so i hope it is the tablets!

  and sweet dreams to you all!

Sarah X


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Midgey,

I had that feeling yesterday when i was shopping and it was the pessaries! I don't like them at all. How are you feeling?xx


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi GC
To be honest I'm not really feeling anything - I mean physically.  And emotionally I'm kind of flat as well.  I was talking baby names last night with DH, but he makes sure my feet are firmly planted on the ground !! 

I feel a bit in limbo at the moment - and it's weird to think that come next Thursday all this waiting will be over in one second!    

But GC, really don't worry about tweaks etc - from reading these threads one thing I have learnt is that no 2 people are the same.  Thankfully it's a nice bank holiday weekend.  ENjoy.

M
x


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Thanks to all of you for your wonderful msgs find them really supportive. 

  stay positive and good luck

love BONZI
x


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Hiya Ladies
Bonzi my heart goes out to you, so sorry , I wish it could have been different for you. 
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bonzi ~ aw hun, i'm so sorry. I know I can't possibly say anything to make it better but thinking of you and sending many hugs 

Hi Mummywannabe ~ welcome to the thread 

GC ~ have i said Hi to you? Well Hi again if i haven't!  Don't worry about the cramps, they're very common and lots of people have had them and gone on to get BFPs 

Hi to everyone and hope you are all doing ok 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks girls x


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello girls

Excuse me butting in but may I join you?

I had my ET this afternoon and now have 2 little embies on board.  So I'm pregnant... technically speaking....kind of...   I test on 15 May.

Love and     to all

Gizzle x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome Gizzle to the madness of the 2ww....!!!!


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

evening everyone sorry bonzi you got a bfn   just don't seem to be no rhyme nor reason really for some of us 

midgy and gc you both had me in stitches with your talk of gussets this 2ww wait really can send you in to madness. but i must admit I've done quite a fair bit of knicker twitching too.

gc thanks for your pm i have no idea when implantation happens I'm sure by day 9 it should have happened 
right sorry quick post gonna watch the fit Josephs only good thing about sat night xx allyson


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

So sorry to see the bfn's.
Is anyone else getting emotional?  8 dpec and I was in floods of tears this afternoon.
I'm analysing every twinge, had sore (.)(.) last night!  Tonight I'm feeling crampy.  
Why can't it be simple like we start throwing up (tmi) at 7dpo so we just know what's going on.
I don't know how I'm going to survive til Friday morning!

curly xx


----------



## munchkinmogil (Sep 26, 2006)

Morning! - Hope everyone is having a good BH weekend 

Hello to all the new ladies I haven't met yet on this thread!

So sorry to hear your news Bonzi (if you are still dropping in) No matter how we prepare ourselves for the result - it still hurts like Billy-o!

Hi Curlywurley, It sounds like the stress of the wait that's giving you the tears. Just try to take each day at a time - that's all you can do - Good luck for Friday morning!

Hi Lizzy - guess us 2ww ladies are keeping you busy! 

Well, I have 3 more sleeps or 3 more get ups till my test!(wed)  Feeling quite calm, after all - what will be, will be! 
Whatever the test result shows, I will not die, I'm not ill, my hubby, family and friends are all OK. So life *IS* good!

Sending you all positive karma!  

Love Munch xx


----------



## h19670 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi all
I had a BFN on Friday - we are devastated as we were convinced that we were pregnant, they told me to retest this morning if my AF didnt arrive, which it didnt so I did that and it was negative, then AF arrived.   
My heart goes out to the ladies who are in the same position as me, lots of hugs
and big congratulations to all those who tested positive, thats such good news, I hope to be starting again, as soon as possible, so maybe next time?
Love
Helena


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Helena - so sorry to read your news.  Thinking of you (even though we havent officially "met" as such.

Munch way to go with the positivity.....

Im not emotional yet...itll come...just feeling somewhat 

Amazing how different everyone feels and that there are no set hard and fast rules for how you should feel and at what time.....not fair as if its not stressful enough already.

Not too impressed with the weather so far...what happened to the sun?


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Helena-sorry to hear your news, hope youre as ok as you can be  

Bonzi-you too 

To everyone else (and I am fairly new to this board) hope everything is going well for you all, I was posting on the Scotttish girls IVF board but its gone so quiet on there, looking for more friends!! GOOD LUCK and lets all hope for       

I am due to test on saturday but not that sure i will make it till then!

Janet xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Janet     Keep away from the P sticks lol

Has anyone else had pmt type symptoms yet?? I dont know if its coz im tired or what but im dead grumpy . Poor dh after all he has done for me and im snapping his head off for everything   Its nothing to do with stress either coz at the mo im not. Just really tired and i know i get nadgy when i am but i dont know if its pmt im suffering. But honest im not going mad  . POint is i dont feel like i want to test i just want it to be the 17th   sally has lost the plot whhooohhooo


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the BFN's     it is so hard  

Even though been bleeding (like full AF even though told this would have been too early) since day 10 was told had to carry on till test........

Tested this morning and confirmed "not pregnant", we are very gutted but tears were all cried early this week as knew in my heart it was over then  

Good luck to everyone else, hope your dreams come true.

lol Spangle xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

spangle hon....i am so sorry look after yourself. Although you were kind of "prepared" its still gutting x

Sallyanne its the hormones- I have only got to ET once before this time (BFP) and am trying to compare with last time but I cant remember how I felt at this stage then.  I lost the plot eons ago...now where did this backache come from well its more of a twinge...dont remember that and am now wondering why.....

Now dont you go testing early hon....especially this early as the HCG will still be in your system or have just gone out or sommat.....

As for stress...you may be just internalising it hon.  Bet you are


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well my 'symptoms' are as such, banging headache for last two days, evil mood   , have been taking it out on DF and boy has my fuse been short    I am really evil and thats it, all the usual PMT signs............. roll on the end of the week and I can get this over and done with!


----------



## munchkinmogil (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Spangle and Helena  - sorry about your confirmed BFN's.   
Hope you can find time out for yourselves to pamper or have a treat for yourself.  You deserve it.

To all the other ladies, stay away from the pee sticks! Those PMS symptoms suck! 

I've been uncomfortable all day - had a take away curry last night and low and behold cyclogest suppositories can 'cause' wind!! Didn't think of that at the time cos it was soooo good!! My belly is now like a football and my poor hubby will have to evacuate the room, seal the doors and cordon off the area when it gets round to 'coming out'!  
I feel like a medical phenomenom!!!!  

Well that's my symptoms...
Love Munch xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

HELLO

Spangle-really sorry to hear that   

Sallyanne-i have been a right moody cow for about 3 days, might just be the stress of the wait but def feel a bit tetchy all the time!!! 

Janet x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello Ladies,
can I join you?
Its our 2nd ICSI attempt. We have 2 embies on board (del boy & rodders!)
Could you add me to the list Lizzieb? My test date is Friday 18th May.

Sorry to everyone who got their BFN   


Karen x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning all (including those Trotter boys!) how are we all coping today on this lovely rainy bank holiday....?

Well its return of the madwoman this morning.  I have had pains since ET last Wednesday and yesterday they were bad.  This morning nothing and Im thinking...is this good, not good?  Then a few little twinges and I am thinking is this good, not good?
Someone knock me on the head and wake me up next Monday for testing please.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Firstly to Bonzi, Spangle, Helena so sorry to hear of your BFN, it is so hard this journey is so very unfair sometimes. I really hope whatever your next step is a happy one.

Fidget - your poor DH, our emotions are absolutely everywhere aren't they, really hope you get that BFP.

Sally anne all the best for the 17th, hope you won't go too mad until then.

Karen love the embies name del and Rodders . I have never named ours but they are great.

EBW1969 my Zita West book says pains is good could be those little ones snuggling in. I with you though I would love to have been sedated until test day which for me is tomorrow but I do not feel that positive and am scared the result will be a negative again. I am covered in bruises from the Clexane and feel sad already that I may have nothing to show for it.

Will come back tomorrow and let you know.

Take Care and lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwww JayB stay positive hunni                              for tomorrow Hunni

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Jayb     for tomorrow hunni we need some positive vibes on here


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your BFN spangle and helena, Words cant describe how devastating it is when you get the bad news can they. Thinking of you and sending you both a massive  .
Take care
kelly
xx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Morning all,

The trotters seem to be behaving themselves  

EBW1969 - Well I know what you mean about the pains. I had them since EC on wednesday too, in fact I was kept in overnight on Pethidine! I've been taking a few paracetamols, didn't dare take anything stronger. They are only starting to ease off a bit now. Been in bed all the time as it feel s like a dragging on me tum if I was upright too long and I have had to sleep with a pillow under me knees. Couldn't bear anything on me tum either. As well as being swollen, my womb area is rock hard! Just as well we haven't had any visitors as I've been walking around (bottom) half naked   . 

JayB - PMA hun!!    Keep with it girl and don't forget PUPO!! (It took me ages to learn all these definitions!)

Well feeling a bit better today. Had breakfast and picked a few gee gee's out to place a bet up the top of our road. Wont be out long (or going very far) but a bit of fresh air (tho the air is a bit stale in these betting shops innit?) might do us good. All this confinement is making me feel like its been weeks already when its only been a few days aaaarrgh!!

Karen xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

JayB may yours be the first of a nice run of BFPs on here...rooting for you xxxx

No idea what is going on with my pains...occasionally kind of a dull ache here and there.....hey ho. need to stop obsessing I guess....


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ebw i have started to get a few pains in my cervix area today   Its like a heavy type feeling ?? Hope its seeling itself up


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

afternoon all, Karen, love the names of your embies and glad to hear they seem to be behaving themselves lol!!! Everything crossed for you. Hope your pains ease off a bit.
Hi to everyone else.
kelly
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just to let you know it was a negative for us this morning.  

xxxx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

so sorry girls for the BFN..........          it's so awful, and so unfair


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi
Really sorry to hear about your bfns Helena, Spangle and Kate. Take it easy and take care of yourselves. I wish you all the best for the future.

Jayb, don't give up yet! I understand that the last day is really the hardest. We will keep   for you.

H4B


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi ladies i've come for a little nose   

kateag & helena  sorry to read about your bfn's   and to you other ladies    

suffering from.... no symptoms whatsoever..   so just wondering if anyone is the same?
had fet so i suppose no stimming drugs & s/e to contend with... 

good luck to everyone during this worrysome time          

alisha xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all brief allowance on computer while dp has a break...

So sorry kate....xx  look after yourself.

Sallyanne- yep a heavy feeling. Also a little more painful again this afternoon but I dont know whether to be pleased or confused or unhappy or....

Hi Alisha- think its taking everyone differently ...have read of many with no symptoms bfp and many with lots of symptoms bfp...cant therefore understand why I am analyzing....

Hi to everyone else... are we hanging in there


----------



## munchkinmogil (Sep 26, 2006)

Dear Kateag,

So sorry about your BFN, thinking of you today...
Love Munch xx.


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

kateag. Sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you.
Take Care
Kelly
xx


----------



## SKC (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi all,

So sorry for the BFN - lots of cuddles 

Just looked at the list this month and only three lovely positives! Very disheartening. Makes you realise there's a Hugh chance it's not going to work.

Going to tesco's now, to buy some chocolate - it is the only comfort left and i don't care about the calories  !

Thinking of you all and good luck for all testing tomorrow

Sarah x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

It is so scary isnt it...I am wondering really if I have any chance of defying the odds and getting 2 bfps in a row.....

Chocolate...good plan.


----------



## SKC (Apr 27, 2007)

for you EBW!   you will defy the odds!

DH getting chocolate - can't wait!


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Morning all!

How was the chocolate SKC? Hope you are feeling a bit better and a bit more positive!
Maybe you could have some chocolate therapy EBW? I must admit I was naughty last night and had a pancake with nuttela...oh well for once!

Crossing fingers for you Jayb!  

Well 2 drops of fresh blood appeared this morning and I am trying hard not to panic. Both DH and I were feeling a bit distraught this am and had a nice hug. This is day 12 pt (embryos should be 14 days old today) and I will test on Thursday. I am trying hard to think that it might be late implantation...but it seems rather late to me! Anyway will see how the day progresses. Not ready to give up yet. Will keep you posted. 

Take care all. Good luck for all testing today.  

H4B


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

SKC- thanks....scary huh when you think of it like that?

Hope4Best- rooting for you and hoping this was just "one of those things" sent into the mix to confuse the issue....

Chocolate therapy may be a good thing I feel like I need a bit more in the way of a PMA today......


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I need a bit of advice - I keep on got flushes and its really worrying me, I mainly get them in the night when I'm sleeping and sometimes in the day. Is it a bad sign?xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

HI hon, from my reading, it could be the progesterone (whether natural or drug based). Could be a good sign could mean nothing....Very annoying I know as with the rest of these symptoms/lack of symptoms.......
Best of luck x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
I wonder if it would be o.k to join you?? I test on Friday but have been going   for a good week now..have been having AF pains since day after ET, mood swings...not much else really, just feel pre-menstrual. Its soooo hard to remain positive! 
Im so sorry to all of you who have had BFN's recently, its truly heartbreaking and we are all so brave cos we are expected to put on smiley happy faces and each time you get these terrible knockbacks another piece of your soul crumbles    
anyway, loads of        to us all who are still to test and good luck to Jayb who I think is testing today....really hope its good news sweetie.
lots of love
pobby xx


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Good morning Ladies

Sorry I have been away and I am really sorry to hear of the BFNs. 

I cannot believe I am writing this, but yesterday morning, testing one day early we have a BFP!!

I am in absolute shock!!

for all those doubting, you will see that on Thursday and Friday I was absolutely convinced that it was all over, AF symptoms were in full swing and still are, so please don't give up. I spent those two days crying and coming to terms with it, and yet I was wrong!

May this be the begininng of a 'roll' for you 2WW ladies. My thought and hopes are with you all.  Thank you so much for saving me losing my mind.

I will need this message board more than ever now because I have no idea what to do now!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

JayB sweetie        

Hey Pobby hun  

sounds like we are all having the same thing af like pains and PMT............ 

Way to go Bella


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Many congrats Bella...may this be the start of a BFP-fest!

Need much more PMA myself...keep wondering if I really have a PMT headache or if its just the stress.


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi GC
Some mentionned having hot flushes during their 2ww when I was doing my 1st cycle. I also had some during my 1st and for this 1, I sometime feel rather hot but don't have hot flushes as such. Strange how different cycles can give you different symptoms even with the same amount of progesterone

Hi Pobby, welcome and good luck for Friday!  Keep 

Brilliant news Bellaspice! So happy for you. At last some good news! It has been a while now.

No more blood for now. Will see how it continues today and tomorrow...

H4B


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats Bellaspice      xxxxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Bella!
         

that's terrific news!! well done!
you relax and try and absorb this wonderful news!
lots of love, Hi girls, thanks for the warm welcome...glad to know that im not the only one going crtazy out there!
hey fidget, are we testing on the same day??    first time ever that Im not tempted to test early, cant bear the dissapointment!
love pobby xx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

OMG my bubbles! I am doomed!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Pobby I will see if I can get them reset for you hun


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

pobby I have added a few more now at least you end in a 7 again....just in case they cant be reset....hope thats ok xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I dont belive it im sick of writing a message and it goes  

Bella great news hun      

Feeling very tired today and not in a great mood. I have got about 9 SPOTS   I only ever get 1 before af arrives so this is bad. And i have been feeling a little crampy today although it could be the curry i had last nite  . Feel like stopping in bed all day but can i have got loads to do. AAAGGGGHHHH
Least im into single figures now with my testing yippie


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

aah, thanks for sorting my bubbles out girls! 
sally, the spots I'm sure are a very good sign!
hope you enjoyed the curry...I have been feeling really sick after eating greasy foods (naughty, i had chips night before last and a chinese last night!!) hardly healthy is it??! 
will try the healthy option tonight and if i still feel putrid I shall take it as a good sign!
xxx xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

cant believe I am sat at my desk at work surruptitiously poking the (.)(.)

   

You are welcome on the bubbles hon, not ideal but better eh?

Really hungry...pains in right side....(mild) is that good...is it is it?


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeh, I reckon its good! why dont we just say BOOBS and be done with it?!!
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

nearly forgot....

   

Have just bought healthy jacket potato with cheese and beans...to be followed by Divine Plain choc bar...thats good too right?

Anyone got a blocked nose?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok im getting really fed up now   Took dd's laptop in for repair did a bit of shoppin and when we got back to the car someone had hit my bumper. Now i dont think it was while we were out i think it was yesterday because we live next door to a pub and there car park is opposit our house. They always hold may day celibrations and there is always loads of cars but because its a dead end road they were turning round behind my car     Cant claim on my insurance coz im not fully  comp or protected no claims    Good job i didnt see them coz the way im feeling i would have exploded at them  
Anyone got a funny taste in there mouths ? ( No its not the curry   ) My throat  is burning now too lol. And im also a boob poker although im convincing myself they dont hurt as much as they did


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Can only get better hon.  Sorry about the car though.....

Have had a funny taste occasionally (am I imagining it)

Have soreish throat and nose is blocking...feel mildly "coldy".

Hm time for a knicker check...last check 1.40 promised not to go again til 3...and that has been hard.

Hows the IBS or did the curry kill that off completely?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I havent suffered for a few days now although i got out of bed yesterday and doubled over in pain hobbled to the loo and it was wind   . Im not at the knicker checking stage yet that will start from sunday


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Well just to join in I've:
Turned into a sulky c*w
Am a boob poker
Have a cold (tho wearing off had it since ec)
Me temperature is up by 1 degree (not down to the cold - been having sweats today)
Pains in me legs & feet

But no bleeding as of yet, tho had a bit of a panic earlier when I felt a bit damp 'down there' and rushed to loo to find out what it was (only normal discharge phew!)

So there!

Karen x


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Congratulations Bella on your fantastic news - and I read over some of your earlier posts, so that gives us all hope.

Hi to all the rest of you (.)(.) prodders and knicker checkers - EBW your postings make me laugh.    

Good luck to all the testers this week including moi - on Thursday.  However, won't be able to get the hcg level on this day, they have to send it off!  

I deliberately haven't bought a hpt kit yet as I know I wouldn't be able to resist testing   .

Hope Bella's good luck brings a wave of bfps this way.  

Hi GC - getting nervous??

Midgey
xx


----------



## SKC (Apr 27, 2007)

well done Bella! We need a run of good luck! congratulations to you!

Thanks H4B & EBW feeling a bit more positvie now - just really nervous!
your jacket potato sounds nice - especially with the choc after!

Hello pobby   for you.

Just got home from work so must go and cook some tea!
Hope everyone is feeling ok

Love
Sarah x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Jayb

I hope you ok hunni? havent seen anything from you today unless I am being an   

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Its a BFN for me I'm afraid.

Wrenster x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for your concern Fidget. Sad news it was a BFN for us today feel so so sad. Really do not know what else to do. Have a follow up in June but realistically won't be able to do anything for another year.

Bella fantastic news many congratulations.

We need more BFP's there are too many hugs.

Wish everybody all the very best will be back from time to time to find out how you all get on.

Lots of Love and Hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhh sweetheart I am actually sat here     I so thought this would be yr time honey.......     I just dont knwo what else to say 

I feel so despondant there are so few bfp's     

It seems this has started the tide of     and feeling sorry for myself, why me? why is this IF lark so bloody awful??      for everyone


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Gosh it really is so tough at the moment. So sorry about you two Wrenster and Jayb.
Take care of yourselves.
H4B


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Jayb & Wrenster  

Sorry to see your postings..   there really has been a string of sad news on this thread over the last few days.  I hope you're both coping ok.

Midgey
x


----------



## SKC (Apr 27, 2007)

Jaybe & Wrenster,

I know i don't know you very well, but thinking of you - so sorry to hear your news. This is very horrible    

Thinking of you

Sarah


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Jayb and wrenster
really, really sorry to hear your bad news.....   I know there isnt much i can say to make you feel better. Just take care of yourselves girls.
lots of love pobby xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Jayb &  Wrenster im s sorry for you both


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Jayb &  Wrenster im so sorry for you both   too

Congratulations Bella on your fantastic news a little ray of hope for us all. I hope it continues for all of us.

K x


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Good luck to Munch and SKC for tomorrow. Thinking of you both.  
H4B


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Major stress major stress aaagggghhhh    
Dd ( 3 ) was playing in the garden and i went to check on her and she was standing on the patio table shouting through the gap in the gate to some of my other dd friends    She knows she isnt allowed to stand on it coz she could fall of the leg fall off or anything  . So as soon as she saw me she jumped slipped and 1 of her legs slipped off the table so she fell back towards the fence. I dived at her grabbed her and picked her off the table. I have been deliberatly not picking her up. Not thats she is heavy but i dont want to take the risk and now im worried sick i could have done somthing to stop me getting a BFP by both streching out and picking her up     PANIC TIME. Please someone reasure me


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry everyone, i have been a bit absent and such sad news to come back to 

Helena ~ i'm really very sorry to see your news hun.....take care and big hugs xx

Spangle ~ i'm so sorry hun.....sending much love and many hugs xx

Kate ~ oh my goodness......such sad news, i'm sorry xx

Wrenster ~ much love hun......really sorry xx

Jayb ~ there shouldn't be days like this......look after yourself, so sorry xx

Really it's so sodding unfair 

GC ~ hot flushes are quite common......don't think they are either good or bad, could mean anything 

H4B ~ how have you been today....good the spotting has stopped.

Welcome Gizzle, Karen and Pobby ~ many many  to you all   

Alisha ~ welcome to you too....what day do you test hun?

Curly ~ how are you feeling now (((hugs)))

Janet ~ any news  

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all ok.

Bellaspice ~ hun, thats great news.....congratulations. We have a 'Waiting first First scan' thread if you want to join the ladies on there. Here's the link for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92885.120

Munch and Sarah ~ huge luck for tomorrow       

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Sallyanne1 - Hiya hun. Try not to worry!    You were saving your dd!! And from what I've read on these threads so far is that by this stage they would've impanted so nothing 'normal' that you would do (like picking up your daughter) would affect it. Many people who don't have our insite of this fertility thing go about their own business, carrying shopping, gardening, stuff like that. Now if you were sky diving or bungee jumping I would be worried   .

Karen x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I had a terrible night.

Felt fluey (kind of) and coudlnt work out if feeling pre-menstrual or not.  Felt nauseous also. Feeling very very negative. Then my computer crashed just as a friend (from my mc board) was telling me she got a faint line on a pee stick yesterday.  Looked like I had gone into a sulk.  Tried to get back online and it crashed again three times..Could see all loads if emails and notifications of posts awaiting me and couldnt get at them.

Burst into tears felt like the world had ended etc etc.

Am happy for my friend (esp as she thought she would never get pg again) but if I am perfectly 100% honest the timing is not the best and I felt sick and an emotional wreck.  Its funny how I can root for bfps on here and other ivf boards and though feel a little jump when we get one feel like I am more genuinely happy for those people and devastated with the BFN news.  I feel very angry with myself for feeling like this.  The fact that I feel some kind of distress at anothers joy or something....I am happy for her and she has been a tower of strength and prayer for me since we "met" online (and most recently for real) I dont begrudge her her bfp by any stretch of the imagination but am also feeling very vulnerable I guess.  Is it the hormones (natural or drugs) and the stress do you think?

Today feel kind of empty (vaguely calm maybe?) sure (.)(.) have shrunk maybe a little and dont hurt as much.  Some cramping to the side also...

Want to reiterate really rooting for some bfps on here and really hope you understand Im not a bad person, am I?

So is anyone else really feeling as neurotic as me....?


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi EB, don't worry, no you are not a bad person at all. I think it is normal to feel like you do. We are all anxiously waiting during the 2ww in hope that our world is not going to crash down on test day. So it is normal to have to constantly battle with our thoughts. Rooting for you!!! and everybody else of course!!!

As for me, well I went totally neurotic 10 min ago. Suddenly remembered that I had forgotten to take my progesterone this morning and I am testing tomorrow (I am at work). How stupid can that be? So I have just phoned the clinic and they said that it was fine to take it when I get home. Phew. I hope they are right that about 9 hours won't make a difference...I will try and go home early today...
Some good news though, I still don't have any more spotting. It was only ever so slightly pink last night when I went to the loo.

Well tomorrow I will take a blood test at 8 and will know the answer around 1 or 2. I have decided to be a coward and not do a hpt tomorrow morning before the blood test...Then I can be sort of in peace in the morning and will hopefully be able to work. Then if it is bad news then I will just go home.
Right that is decided.

Munch and Sarah, thinking of you  
Take care
H4B


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Woke up at 2:30am with griping tummy pains  Couldnt sleep properly after that and then when dd got up she was complaining of tummy ache and then was sick so it looks like we have a bug   Last thing i need is to feel even queasyer than i already do. Also im sure my (.)(.) arent hurting as much today and i got *ANOTHER* spot this morning. . Is anyone else feeling thursty alot too? 
I cant belive that its been 1 weeks since i had ET its flown by. Hope the next week does too lol. Although today seems to be draging a bit and tonite will do too coz dh on nites. Got some shopping to do later so with any luck that will take up a couple of hrs.


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Jayb & Wrenster im so sorry for you both   

Congratulations Bella on your  news, let's hope we here of a few more very soon.

Jennie (on Anxious 2ww, part of the Knicker Checking Crew   )
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Jennie and welcome to madness....

I cant believe I freaked today when I noticed my bubbles went to not ending in a 7 then they were kindly upped to 777 and I asked people not to blow them any more...then I got another one....

Now I am on 787 and hoping to stick with that unless someone wants to put me on 7777...rofl

Anyone else going crazy about stupid stuff...


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Ladies
I am so sorry to hear the BFN's it is so unfair.
Thank you for all your best wishes and a big good luck for all testers.
You lot are absolute stars.
Lots of love
Bellaspice
xxx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

can i ask after 5 goes you would thought i can remember this! does the 2 week wait start from et or ec! help


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

depends when your clinic says to test it seems.

My last clinic who went with the POAS scenario got me to test on 14dpET (2dt)

My current clinic who do blood tests are calling me back 14dpEC

Welcome to the realms of insanity.

I cant remember much from my last go either.


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks ebw1969 i go for et tomorrow i was just being impatient!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I like it you are on the 2+ww

this whole situation is enough to send anyone   

Best of luck hon tomorrow then you can come and join the madness....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHH someones been at my bubbles again.....


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

There you go - back to ending in a 7


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Can anybody help me, I thought i was coming on my period yesterday but its very light and its a brownie pink colour not a period whats so ever! I have phoned the hospital and they have said that i will still need to test tomorrow. Has anyone experienced this and had a bfp?x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

CG 

I cant help you am afraid hunni, but I had some brown string sorry TMI loss today... seems to have stopped again now but still have the aches that came with it............. 

If you get any answers let me know  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Debs, I will do. x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I have heard people can get this and get bfp and have read on here somewhere also so hopefully someone can help.....brown=old so all could still be ok.

Hope you get


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Has anyone else got a twitchy tonge??     It started last nite and i still have it a bit. It the left side at the tip and it keeps twitching   I think im going crazy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

New one on me hon....lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Sallyanne - I've got achey legs?!

K x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I am mopping the kitchen floor...do you think its too early for nesting??!  

pobby x


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya some advice please testing 2morro but this afternoon really have an AF type cramping in belly had it a little last night too but seems to go when i'm standing getting worried now as up to now everything has been fine i have a horrible feeling that coz we bought our test today AF is gonna play a really evil trick and turn up tonight   really stressing  still have the huge sore (*)(*) and have a slight sore head all these sign normally do mean AF is due any advice please

Sallyann twitching tongue thats new to me too I've got spot in my eyes brows never ever had that b4 !!!!!

Allyson xx testing 2morro so please keep everything crossed xx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

allybee i have my fingers crossed for you hunny xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SKC (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello all,

Well we tested this morning (and can't believe I'm typing this) but BFP   

Can't believe it - keep checking pee stick!!  it must not lie!  

Thanks everyone for helping to keep me sane in the 2ww!  Thanks Lizzy for helping me find this thread.

Good luck munch and H4B, Midgey, Allybee and GS testing tomorrow!

Allybe - i had and still have AF pains but had BFP so   

Sarah x


----------



## badtastebear (May 9, 2007)

can i join to. Test friday the 11th May


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Great news SKC now must go back over and check your symptoms..... 

Good luck Allyson!!

Welcome badtastebear!!!

Me- I have a headache(ish) cant work out if its like my pmt ones or I am just tired stress and still feeling fluey....

Very tiny bit of grey worm like cm earlier (OK TMI)....thoughts anyone? 

ok who messed up my bubbles again....?  surely thats just downright mean?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sarah Congratulations hun thats fantastic news     

Allyson good luck for tomorrow hun     Keeping everything crossed for you hun

Karen i havent got itchy legs but my eldest dd said tonight that my legs have gone dead skinny   I just said they havent my belly has got bigger   

EBW i havent got any strange cm. Im wearing a panty liner coz of the gunk from the pessaries but thats it  
As for my twitchy tonge its not gone but its not as bad. And just before anyone askes im not dribblin or have twitchy eyes either   

Anyone got pouring rain AGGGHHH horrible weather


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

EBW1969 - Phew blew you some to make it right, but someone must've been blowing too! went over 7 twice!!

sallyanne1 - yep its pouring down here. warm tho

sarah - you give us all hope back babe  

K x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

all these people blowing me bubbles and sending it completely haywire.....!!!

Thanks all 

oooh im a 77 now lets leave it there shall we?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whats that hon?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im twitching   

Pobby should you be mopping th floor I have told dh im not mopping at all lol.

Im gonna go get a big spoon and my tub of double choc ice cream n scoff on the sofa before i go to bed lol


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi all!
sarah! huge congratulations lovie!! terrific news! 
loads of luck to all of you testing tommorow!     
I was going to test on friday originally but me and dp have now decided on saturday! providing the witch doesnt come first!
The cat had put his muddy paw prints across the kitchen floor so had to mop! get this though...DP told me new computer being delivered tommorow so "make sure youre in to bring it upstairs!!"      I cant believe the thoughtless bugger expects me to lift that...i told him to sod off!  
o.k girls, am going to watch the last episode of city lights in a bit...love it!
love pobby xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

There was me panicking about carrying 2 x 1l cartons of juice some bread rolls and cottage cheese earlier too


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

sallyanne1 - that icecream should numb ya tongue so it stops twitching  

K x


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Can I join you all . Had egg transfer on 5th May two embies one five cell and one four (Hilda and Stan from Corrie). Test day 19th May.
I am at present going mad, this 2ww kills me literally. Recognise some of your names already from cycle thread.

Best of Luck girls for those about to test
Looking forward to chatting to you all
Luv Jo xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sallyanne ~ our posts crossed so i missed yours hun. I'm sure you will be fine.....your embies are very snug in there 

Jenny ~ welcome to the thread....what day do you test?

Badtastebear and Smiler ~ welcome to you both too....loads of luck  Smiler ~ love the names for your embies 

EBW ~ you have definate bubble madness hun 

Blondie ~ good luck for ET tomorrow 

H4B, Midgey, Allybee and GC ~ huge luck for tomorrow    

Hi to Debs, [email protected] and Pobby ~ hope you are all ok and not stressing too much.

Sarah ~ congratulations hun....be very happy and healthy 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

wrenster   

jayb  

so sorry to read your news   

hi lizzy thanks for the welcome.. testing tuesday 14th  

bella congrats!!   

Sarah congrats!! too   

Allyson  best of luck for tomorrow  

and best of luck to all you other knicker twitchers!!    


still no symptoms at all..feelilng peskish all the time..but that's probably the steroids  
oh and dead moody yesterday     take care all x


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya everyone just to let you know i got a ............BFP this morning 5am to be exact i'm pregnat can't belive it i was shaking so much i could not get the wee on the stick lol the result was there in about 10 secs 2 blue your pregnant lines sooooooo sooooooo sooooooooooooooo happy xx allyson


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi

Wonderfull SKC and Allyson! Bravo!

Welcome to smiler and badtastebear

I gave my blood to be tested this morning and we will know between 1 and 2 today... Feeling extremely negative. I had some brown stuff this morning, which normally comes just before AF. Yesterday I had mild cramping and today the cramping has gone worse. I am dreading AF as last time it was agony.
No tongue twiching though!!! I can see that everyone is getting more and more mad!!

Will keep you posted

H4B


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Way to go SKC and Allybee.........  

sadly I dont think the news is going to be the same for me...... have been loosing brown gunk since yesterday and had AF cramps on and off since........... tested yesterday which was negative, spose should go and have bloods to confirm but cant be bothered to pay another load of money to be told the same thing, so will contine my gestone jab tonight and poas again tomorrow............ then thats it...... doubt the news will be any different you just know dont you specially as i had blasts put back on the 30th and still no +ve .......

H4B       for your call honey


hugs n love to everyone

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ally-congrats congrats great news....now need to read over your symptoms.

Hope- wishing you all the best today        

Fidget- hang in there       

Alisha- you testing Monday 14 or Tuesday 15?  

All you with big days today best of luck        

Work beckons...kinda.....


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

well done to all the BFP

good luck to all of those who will be testing xxxxxxxxxxxx

i have et today at 2pm!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Good luck blondieh!!!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Allyson yippieeeee [fly]        [/fly] Well done hun so pleased for you

H4B good luck hun i know how the hrs drag when you have to make that call  

Debs im so sorry hun  You never know the bloods can come back different to the hpt.

Hi to everyone else 
Im so tired. I stupidly set the alarm for pm and not am so jumped awake at 7:45 and kids have to leave for school at 8:15  Talk about rush round lol. Im ready to go back to bed now. Doenst help i was woken up in the night by lily falling out of bed  Poor baby lol. Im sure my (.)(.) arent as sore  Is that a bad sign? they seem to be getting less sore each day


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

i have 2 grade 1's 1 a 7 cell 1 a 8 cell so none to freeze but trying to smile and think about how lucky i am to get 2 great ones x

Allyson congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I too have never had anything to freeze but it only takes one hon xxx

Hope it all goes well for you xx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

smiler - welcome to this thread hun! 

allybee17 - yipee!!!! Well done!

Fidget - don't give up yet hun. PMA!

sallyanne1 - Same here. Symptoms seem to be dissapearing before my eyes   . Odd twinges but basically everything ok. (@)(@) still heavy but not as sore. No spotting or anything either   .

I'm even putting washing in & cleaning the bathroom!

Karen x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Ally! way to go girl!      thats FAB! so pleased for you hun....well done!
Fidget, am so sorry darling...Its not over yet hun but I know how you feel, its almost impossible to stay positive...you have been so supportive to everyone i really hope things change for you sweetheart  
H4B....loads of luck for the call hun! fingers crossed for a bfp!
hi there Smiler! hope the 2ww isnt making you too crazy!
Blondieh! well done on your great embies!!   hope the next 2wks whizzes by!
Hi Sally, no what you mean...I have zero symptoms..my (.)(.) feel completely normal..this is what happens before AF arrives...think the cyclogest is holding it off...positive its going to be a BFN for me    am going to be testing on sat now not fri.....
Hi Karen, hI ebw1969...hello everyone else...how ya keeping?

love pobby xx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

EBW1969 i needed that thanks you

pobby thank you hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

With (.)(.) getting less sore I have been hunting for answers I like and found this on a site for 2ww symptoms that ended in bfp

9 dpo: Felt like my symptoms were disappearing; no insomnia, no night sweats, BBs feel less sore; feel like AF is coming any minute, light cramping, stuffy-headed
10 dpo: Sure that AF is coming; cramping, symptoms seem to have disappeared, but I do have a very sour stomach

So is that good or not do you think 

Also lots of talk of spotting and getting bfps.

Mind you also lots of talk everywhere else of they same symptoms meaning the opposite.


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah that is our lot EBW, the same symptoms for bfn and bfp. Enough to go completely neurotic. Which I am at full today of course. Still spotting and cramps on and off, some are like sharp stabbing pains. Waiting for the call from the clinic within 5 to 65 min...(1 hour ahead in Norway). I am sinking into despair...can't focus on anything, keep checking FF...

Well done blondie those 2 embies sound great!

Sorry Fidget so difficult to keep positive when all the signs point to the opposite...I wish I could cheer you up but I am feeling so depressed at the moment. I hope I am not contagious. Sorry ladies.

H4B


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

H4B - not long now hun! Wishing its all good news    

K x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

H4B hun  for your call hunni

Thanks Pobby sweetie   

     for everyone

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Firstly big congrats to AllyBee - well done you must be thrilled.

I've got myself into a bit of a pickle.  I'm able to have a blood test (ie measure hcg) today.  So trotted off to our local BMI clinic thinking I'd get this back tomorrow morning.  But no, results not back for 5 working days!  I asked if she could do a 'spot' test on the sample, but she looked at me like I was mad, so I let it go.  

I came home and phoned the Bupa clinic in Bristol to see if they do same day results, yes if you come in the morning then they can get this back in the afternoon - but I need a GP referral!  I already asked my GP for one of those for the BMI clinic - if I go back to her she'll think I've gone mad.

My options are a) sit tight until Sat when I can do a hpt with the trusty old clearblue, or b) jump through hoops to get a referral from my gp for tomorrow morning and rush off to Bristol to get another blood sample!  

What a palaver, you girls who live in the big cities don't know how lucky you are  .

Midgey
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh for goodness sake Midgey....thats just not on is it.....havent you been through enough without having a 2ww+5 put on you

Id say go back to your gp I am sure that wont be the most stupid thing anyones asked for today....

Depends how you feel about the poas though I guess....

Oh I dont know, maybe you should try asking someone with a brain  

Hope- any news hon        

OK WHO NEEDS A LAUGH


Cant believe I just crawled under my desk at work with a bit of tissue and did a surruptitious knicker check....(I was obviously fighting with my computer leads....ahem)

Someone tell me they really are worse off in the head than this...


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

EBW1969   

you are a corker chick! I think you should write a book about the 2ww! 
bless ya! I know this is REALLY thick!    but are us knicker checkers supposed to be checking for AF or spotting? or will there be some other sign to say it has worked?!! (like a letter left in our pants from god!)
pobby xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I think we are just checking generally..although fears of AF are uppermost....

I mean spotting itself can be implantation and mean nothing...

Oh who knows.

A letter in my knickers...hm  "Yes us embies/me the embie are/is fine thank you stop panicking" would be good.


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey everone!

Do you mind if I join you?  I had two embies transferred on Monday and this 2ww malarky is driving me nuts already  

Lucy
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Lucyjane

The more the merrier 

Or shall I say the more the madder.....


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks EBW!  You haven't got long now until your test date so I can't even imagine how you must be feeling.... try to stay sane!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

not a hope I lost my brain 1 day after ET


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

EBW - have you got any symptoms of being pg?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

That is the question......who knows....symptoms, no symptoms, its all a mystery...You can read of one person having this symptom- BFP one having it -BFN  one not having it -BFP one not having it -BFN... People with "no symptoms" can also get BFPs and BFNs.....

Thats what is sending us all round the twist.

I cant even remember how I felt last time....


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

yes welcome aboard the skylark Lucyjane!!
EBW1969 has summed our misery up in a nutshell...personally, i could test from tommorow but havent plucked the courage to buy a test   most of the time convinced it hasnt work and fleeting moments of optimism! My old fertility nurse is going to do my blood test in the morning but I have told her I wont ring for the results till monday as too scared!
How crazy is that?
pobby xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

H4B 

I hope the fact you havent posted means you are out celebrating your good news uhnni         

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

here I come...with bad news I am afraid as expected. bfn indeed for us again. I had a long talk at work with my ex boss/friend who has been through 2 IVF in 2000 and then adopted. It helped a lot as it was straight after the phone call and I was about to collapse in tears. Then I went home so that is why I left all of you wondering. sorry.

Haven't booked for another IVF yet. Will talk more tonight with DH. I think that we can only have 3 goes in total without FET. But since we have not managed to freeze any of our embies for our 2 cycles, well maybe the next is our last chance. 

I really don't understand why this is not working. We must be extremely unlucky. Only 2 embies developp out of 12 or 13 eggs. I know I shouldn't complain too much since many have had many more goes than we had...but I am a scientist and not finding a solution or a reason why this is not working is really killing me...

Anyway I will shut up and hit the chocolate to drown my sorrows.

Take care all

H4B


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

awwwwwwww sweetheart I am so so so so so sorry      

 

enjoy yr chocolate

Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

oh hon Im devastated for you.
Nothing I can say


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Pobby!

You are officially crazy girl    Surely you want to know before Monday?!?!  What is the soonest you can get the results of your blood test tomorrow morning?

Lucy
x


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear you got bad news H4B.  Sending you a


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

H4B - am so very sorry chick...
no matter how much you think it hasnt worked there is always a glimmer and the dissapointment is absolutely crushing/soul destroying...
You have a good cry and have a huge bar of choc plus some wine?? 
I wish you all the very best for whatever you decide to do in the future..
much love
pobby xx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Lucy, probably tommorow afternoon...dont want to leave my bubble  (see above) its so sad on here...feel really rubbish for everyone who is getting BFN's ...ITS NOT FAIR! 

love pobby xxxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

So sorry H4B

Look afte you and DH    

Jennie
  x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

H4B Im so sorry hun


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

H4B really sorry to hear your news, it is so unfair and I don't understand why such special people have to go through such heartache. I really hope what ever you decide will bring you happiness.
Jaybxx


----------



## SKC (Apr 27, 2007)

H4B - I'm so sorry luv      wanted to know how you had got on.

   and good luck with whatever you decide.



Good luck everyone     

Sarahx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

H4B -sending you lots of  . You need them  

K x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

EBW1969 - Do you not have toilets where you work hun? Have you no shame?  

K x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Karen   

I want a list of 2ww's symptoms weather they could be drug related or not. mine are as follows..........

Dizzyness
tiredness
sicky feeling
funny taste in my mouth
short fuse
hot flushes
thursty
hungry all the time but dont know what i want  
crampy feeling in my tum
sore ish ( . )( . ) ( keep squeezing them   honk honk )
Thats it for now i think   not sure what stage i would get symptoms im 9dpt ( thats counting ET day )
Luv sally x x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey sallyanne1 you missed off the twitchy tongue!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Its gone now   Thank god lol


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi all

H4B - I'm so sorry to see your posting  .    I don't know what else to say.

I feel so sad hearing about the bfns, but maybe my bit of luck will catch on.

Well I tested this evening and its a   for me!

What actually  happened, was my Dr's secretary rang to say they had a call from the lab wondering why I needed exact hcg levels when I was pregnant!!  And that's how I found out.  Decided to do the hpt just to be sure!

Feel very lucky - thanks for all your support.

Midgey
x


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

ok so i have had et today and dh still hasn't come home from work. someone has let him down and he needs to delivery something. should i go, it's only 1 1/2 there and the same back and i'm only sat on sofa at home?

i guess what i'm trying to say is are you lot lying down and not moving anywhere and on et day?

thanks

Midgey congrats hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Blondieh - I wouldn't move from the sofa!

Midgey


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

i knew that i just needed to hear i wasn't being silly thanks and congrats again x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Midgey* ~ <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F28%255F11%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









*Blondie* ~ Stay on that sofa sweetie


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Midgey congratulations hun!!    
think it is over for me, have started spotting tonight    AF due around now, dont feel too clever. Will have blood test done in the morning but have very little hope left. 
Loads of luck to all of you testing tommorow.

Love Pobby xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

H4B ~ i'm really sorry hun....i hope that you can find some answers. Love, luck and hugs 

Debs ~ i'm willing everything to be ok for you hun   

Thanks Alisha.......love the clanger 

Lucy ~ welcome to the thread.....you're in a good place if you're going a bit  especially with EBW and her under the desk knicker checking  (Hi EBW )

Blondie ~ great news about your embies....good luck  

Debs, Curlywurly, Pobby, Badtastebear and Not givin in never.........all the luck in the world for tomorrow     

Midgey ~ hope you get something sorted.....having to wait 5 days is crazy!!   Awwww, just seen your other post.....congratulations!! 

Allyson ~ congratulations hun......really fab news 

Love and luck and Hi to everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Pobby no    Oh hun i so hope you get your BFP tomorrow   

Midgey well done hun great news

Oh and i forgot to put spots on my list


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

hi
Hope you dont mind my joining you, I had ED ET on mon  07-05 in Czech Rep.  2x Blasts, testing 21-05.  Had mild cramps tues and wed,also v.slight bleed on wed, hopefully implantation¨.
XX
Karen


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

EBW1969 said:


> OK WHO NEEDS A LAUGH
> 
> Cant believe I just crawled under my desk at work with a bit of tissue and did a surruptitious knicker check....(I was obviously fighting with my computer leads....ahem)
> 
> Someone tell me they really are worse off in the head than this...


PMSL    that's made my evening!!
yeah i test the same day as you tues 15  good luck   but may test early to save hartache during working week ...

pobby fingers crossed for tomorrow  

h4b i'm sorry hun 

Midgey congrats   

lizzy weren't the clangers the best 

hi to all you other ladies...  
i'm doing myself proud atm I'm waking up early (not me but the steroids) and listening to my relax cd ..whilst trying to block out dp thrashing around in the kitchen  got a very short temper atm and a few tweeky af 'ish but 
not really aches' mostly ovary nags.. 
have a good friday everyone

hi karen


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Girls,

H4B - So sorry hun on your news. Sending you lots of hugs and luv      I completly understand your feelings of wanting to know why it doesn't work, I to could accept things better if I knew the reason why but unfortunately sometimes there is no right or wrong reason. It is so unfair Take time for yourself and DH Thoughts are with you So sorry 

Hi Lizzy Thanks for the welcome   I named my embies Hilda and Stan because they love a good moan, argument and yet were still there together through thick and thin no matter what. Also loved Hilda's rollers   . Promised DH though if it works I wouldn't give the little un/s them names. PUPO PUPO

Allybee Congratulations honey on your BFP You must be so excited and over the moon. Sending you lots of positive vibes    Great news

Fidget Hang on in there     Sending hugs to you hun 

Blondieh Defo stay on that sofa

Welcome Karen - Hope to chat with you soon on this mad 2ww
Karen How is the mad 2ww going are you still having strange dreams about bubble blowing
Hope you are okay?

Sallyanne Your rabbit story made me laugh 

Pobby Big hugs for you hun, Hope its not bad news Keeping fingers crossed for you    

EBw Loved the knicker checking story -ace   

Hi Lucy Jane

Midgey Congratulations on your BFP Way to go girl 

Well girls no symptoms from me at all today except feeling like AF is about to appear every time I stand up - thats my excuse for relaxing and I am ticking to it (thats a new one eh keep AF away but lying down   ) - I am now completely crackers   
Had first cry today on 2ww feel a sense of devastation - this 2ww drives me barmy
Positive Positive Hope Hope 
Take care everyone
Lots of Luv Jo xxxx


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi
Thanks for all your thoughts and wishes. We have decided to try again in August/Sept and possibly start the adoption process. In the mean time I was wondering about doing some chromosomal test on DH sperm (don't know if this is possible?) and maybe some immunological test for me. I need to find out if this is possible here in Norway.

Good luck to all testing. Take care.
H4B


----------



## badtastebear (May 9, 2007)

Tested this morning and its a BFN for me together with the a heavy AF...GREAT 

Will ring the clinic later and find out more about doing another cycle. Its a shame as the cycle went like something out of a text book for us too. 

Suppose it just wasnt meant to be and it wasnt our time and werent lucky enough to work 1st time so back to the drawing board and the waiting game.

As for tonite DH&me will be going out. We promised each other that no matter what the result we would still a good evening as there's no point getting down hearted about it as it wont change the outcome and it just means we have keep positive and look forward!!!

Its very hard though not to look at yourself and start saying 'what did i do wrong?'


Baby dust to all you others that are testing today, fingers and toes crossed for you all

Have a good day all and a good weekend 

Sarah xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Me too no suprise here its a big fat negative

speak to you all later

   for you pobby

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

badtastebear I am so sorry hon this really is totally unfair try and take some time for yourselves tonight and just be there for each other.  

Midgey hon great news

Pobby still rooting for you honey x

Fidget I am so sorry as I was typing this you posted.....nothing I can say I know   x

Welcome babycrazy!


Glad I keep you all entertained...Ill see what other nutty thing I can come up with - though topping that could be tough....and yes we do have toilets at work but I am already visiting them every hour or so and cant look too suspicious huh  Already visiting 2 different toilets as it is to avoid complete obvious multiple visiting to the observer.  Walking around with arms folded every now and again checking soreness is a good one and not that obvious do you think 

My computer "died" again at home last night so no idea whether I can get online the weekend or even on test day wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Have a good day all, or as good as you can with this madness.....!

Fidget I am so sorry as I was typing this you posted.....nothing I can say I know  x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Fidget and badtastebear......   Im so sorry    god this is so rubbish...i thought this was a good time of year for tx?? I think al we can comfort ourselves with the fact that we have done EVERYTHING we can....I truly think it is a lottery (of the worst kind) they say there is about a 30% chance and if you look at the "results" board it seems to be true...lets hope next time it will be our turn...though how many times we can put ourselves through it is another question as money doesnt grow on trees and emotionally it is so very tough.
Listen to me, I havent even been tested yet I'm just presuming the worst. I am also determined to have a great weekend in the New Forest with DP even if it pours with rain, i shall drink nice cider and eat cream teas! yummy...
Off to hospital to get my blood test in a bit...had the house upside down last night looking for a hpt, know I have 2 floating around but typical! couldnt find them!! 
will update you all later.
much love and thinking of you...love to everyone else to and EBW1969 please do keep the troops entertained! its making me smile!!  

love Pobby xx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hiya Girls!

smiler - I'm doing ok thanks hun. Still having odd dreams but no more about ff yet   .

babycrazy - welcome to the thread hun x

sallyanne1 - have you 'fished' your last rabbit in yet? What a 2ww you are having! All those stmptoms, dd falling and supermum to rescue and last oh by no means least, escaping rabbits   .

badtastebear & Fidget - I'm so sorry girls, I hope you take some time out and heres a big   too x

pobby  - I really hope your blood test brings good news for you hun xx

EBW1969 - I think it would be more suspicious dipping under your desk with a tissue   . You should just mumble something about 'cystitis' on your way past, that should stop them wondering what on earth you are doing. And the boob check...Hmmm...As long as no men are walking past and see you pushing your boobs up  . Try to relax a little hun if you can, this stress not good for you. When do you test? Tuesday or sooner? Not long now  

Well Nothing for me to declare today. Feeling ok. Have put to bed the twinges as normal body pains. I mean we punished our ovaries and its only right they give a little twinge of dissatisfaction eh?   . Still feeling positive about this one and I'm fairly relaxed now too, after such a rough start. Still having wierd dreams tho non about you guys   .

karen x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering if I could join this post? I'm on my 2ww with test date 24th May.

Not even going to attempt any personals until I reread the post lol.

Hope everyone is ok  

    to everyone.

xx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hiya kiki2u!!

K x


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

badtastebear & Fidget - so sorry to hear you got BFNs girls.  Sending you all a big  

Midget - congratulations on your BFP.  You must be over the moon.  

Smiler & Kikki2u -  

EBW - you are so funny  

Babycrazy - I am also testing on the 21st!  Sounds like those blastos are snuggling in nicely.

Pobby -  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that there's good news today.

Sallyanne1 - I keep squeezing my boobs too and my boss just caught me doing it... how embarassing   

Hello to everyone else.  I hope this 2ww is not driving you too mad  

I had a terrible night's sleep last night.  I felt as sick as a dog and had stomach cramps and shivers all night!  I feel as right as rain this morning though so hopefully it's nothing to worry about.

Lucy
xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi kiki just passing thorough...need to work

Have "bubbled" you up to 77 as bubbles ending in a 7 are meant to be good luck...

(ask anyone im obsessed with mine).

Catch you all later.


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

hi girls, thought i'd come and join u all. had my ET yesterday so now the fun part!!!!

hope we all have great results!!

 to u all and


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome m5chy!!!!


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

m5chy. x


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

hi girls!! 
lucy my test date is 22nd may day after u!!!

hope your all sitting on your bums getting hubbies and partners to fuss!!


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi girls

BFN for me    had blood test so there is no quibbling, it's really over. after cycling 9 times (including my iuis) dont think i have the emotional energy or the money to carry on with this game, am as close to throwing in the towel as I have ever been,..

wishing the rest of you lots of luck, lets bump these positive results up a bit!
love Pobby xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Pobby hon I really dont know what to say hon I am so so sorry.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwww pobby sweetheart       

   

there is nothing I can say sweetie, cos I know exactly how you feel


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Am so sorry for you Pobby. Sending you a big


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Pobby

I am so sorry honey   

Jennie
  x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Pobby hun im so sorry         I wish there was something i could say to help you. Make sure dh gives you lots of cuddles hun.

Luv sally x x


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Badtastebear, Fidget and Pobby just catching up on the posts and saw yours. Really sorry for BFN's Its so unfair. Thinking of you all as I know words wont be able to help with what you are going through.  
Love kelly
xx


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

hi sallyanne i tried to get ticker for preg test but i can only seem to get it for ovulation or due date help please xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi M5chy i went onto ticker factory and then clicked event where you can tahen count down to your preg test date hun. Good luck in your 2ww


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks sallyanne1 must be all the drugs making my stupid


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

so sorry Pobby hun


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Just came on to say how sorry I was for Pobby, you are so strong to go through all those treatments. I hope whatever you decide you will find happiness.

Lots of love jaybxx


----------



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello Girls,

 So sorry to hear your news Pobby, I have been reading your diary which has kept me entertained for weeks, lots of love to you and your dh   

I now have day 14 embies (2 blasts) on board and am due to test Sunday but simply cannot wait another day and have to test tomorrow, I am finding everything unbearable and am so tetchy I'm driving my poor dh insane, feel very negative as (.)(.) are no longer tender and have no other side effects except unable to be around people as I upset them or vice versa in record time  .  I just need to know one way or another now, anyone else feel like there stomach is in a knot 24/7?

Congratulations to the latest   I wish you all the best

Good luck to everyone else, thinking of you all


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi ladies

Thought I'd join you.  I'm PUPO today with 2 snuggly embies on board.

My test date is 24th May.

Siobhan x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to our new 2wwers this is where the fun really begins.....


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Siobhan welcome to the other side   Nice to hear you have 2 embies on board hun GOOD LUCK   

GUESS WHAT i caught the rabbit    I sneaked out and got her with the fishing net. 1 swip and she was mine   Poor thing was hopping mad


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Pobby -   sorry babes  

mummywannabe - good luck for tomorrow

Maybemummy -  

m5chy - welcome to the mad house!!

lucyjane - glad you feeling better. May have been something upsetting ya tum hun?

Well I want to bingo (again) today to pass the 2ww time away and I won £200!!!!
Dh was mad at me for going but happy I won the money   .He says the excitement isn't good for the 'trotter' boys!

Karen x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

karen lucky you

i am pupo today 2 prefect 8 cell embies on board and 4 in the freezer


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Debs  So sad to see your news.......look after yourself hun xx

Pobby ~ so sorry for your news too.......take care whatever you decide to do xx

Sarah ~ really sorry hun....love and luck for your future tx xx

Really sad here today 

Hi Karen (babycrazy), Siobhan, Kara and Kiki ~ welcome to a world of waiting. Much luck to all of you  

M5chy ~ welcome to you too  I used to live in Bushey but I'm next door in Watford now  Loads of luck to you 

Hi to everyone.....hope you are all ok. Sorry for not being very chatting but thinking of you all 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Can't beleive how sad today is. Sarah Debs and Pobby So sorry girls. Take time out to think about how you are feeling and what step to do next. Life is so bloomin horrible. Thinknig of you all and sending you lots of hugs      . 

Hi KiKi Welcome to nutter factory    

Lucy, Karen (great news on bingo win), Lucy Jane, Sallyanne, Siobhan and Kara Hope them embies are sticking girls Sending you lots of positive vibes    
M5chy - Hi just like to say is that your wedding picture it is absolutely beautiful, I also have a elevated FSH and was wondering how did you get yours to drop o within normal, I was taking chaste berries?

Mummywannabe Good Luck if you test tomorrow

Well girls no symptoms unless you can count crying as one becasue I cannot stop - do not know what is wrong with me I am like a tap   . Don't know if its the treatment or the news about my friend God knows but defo worse when on my own in house made up DH off weekend he may not be though    especially with my wingeing
Take care girls
Lots of Luv Jo xxx


----------



## badtastebear (May 9, 2007)

Well clinic rang today which boosted my spirits..They said there was nothing they or I could of done differently and they were surprised it was a BFN as my treatment had gone like clockwork and Id done so well producing good quality eggs which in turn, with the help of my lovely DH, good embyros!!! So they've said they wont be changing anything for my next treatment nor did they recommend doing blasts and I will be able to start in July.

We had a lovely meal tonite and are both looking to the future like they say onwards and upwards and things can only get better!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to the nuthouse kara  

Badtastebear- great attitude hon, its hard when they just dont know why but at least there is nothing obvious wrong.  Looking forward to checking in on your next 2ww

Hi Smiler how are you?

It feels like such a sad time at the moment on here and I really hope we start getting a turnaround and some bfps soon....

Hope everyone has a restful (ish) weekend..Love and        
to all

My computer is playing up and I cant guarantee access before Tuesday when I am back at work but am trying to ensure connectivity if I can.

Actually managed to get into chat yesterday and hope to be a more frequent visitor (esp on the evenings dp is out).....


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Morning All

Sorry not been a very good FF on this thread, there are so many of us I am unable to keep up.

 to those that need it, look after yourselves.

  To the 2ww especially those testing over the next few days!

Lizzy - Thank you for adding me to the list, sorry I am an  at the mo only just noticed I'm there and you are waiting for a test date, NEXT WED - Ahh!!!   Trying to keep positive , I have experienced alot of symptoms, from lower ab ache, to (.)(.) which now resemble (@)(@) and very brown aerola (sorry if TMI) and from yesterday afternoon, through the night and again this morning I am feeling very sick, and have already started on lemon sweets which helped me last time when I got a PG, so whilst trying not to get to excited just yet will go out later and get some ginger bics 'cause they also helped me with the nausea last time.

Thinking of you all and let's hope for some happy news of  in the coming days.

 4 now

Jennie
x


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

hi girls,

thanks for the warm welcome.....we all know how lonely this 2ww can be! 

sorry for all the   that i have seen words cannot describe the feeling i know but please stay positive coz it will happen so lots of    to u all.

 and fingers crossed to everyone waiting for their test and please god BFP's.

LizzyB how funny we live so near, what clinic u @?

sorry personals may take a while for me to get in to the hang off this so please be a bit paitent.

lots of  love m x


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Quick post from me today, weather here is rubbish. Was going to go to the beach today but we have left it until later to see if improves. No symptoms at all today. Still crying - this time it was when my mum ws speaking to me on the phone they all think I have completely lost the plot. What I find is that when someone is nice to me I cry so I need people to be really mean     . Poor DH he got it this morning for calling me negative - who does he think he bloomin is        I must say though I do agree with him he is always the optimist. I think though that women try to prepare themselves in case news is not what they hoped. The main problem I find is that symptoms no symptoms can all mean the same

Take care Girls
Luv Jo xxxx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

badtastebear  - nice to see you are seeling positive. And its not too far away either! Look after yourself ready for next time  

Smiler - a   for you hun cos you sound like you need it  

Karen x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

God i have got such a bad headache today  . I havent been up to much just a bit of shopping round tesco. And now im so tired i could go to bed and stay there   Must be all that chasing rabbits thats done it.

Jo i know what you mean about lack of symptoms im the same and i feel like crying too  

How is everyone else?? Pobby hun how are you hugme


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have done nothing all day 

well i did make a cuppa lol, so bored al ready, glad i am going back to work monday


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Think im gonna go to bed  . I took 2 paracetamol and they havent done anything and im so tired i cant keep my eyes open. Dh bless him has tidyed right through   Think he is doing the bathroom now. I potter around the house putting washing on and washing the pots and cooking. Bless him dont know what i would do without himand all im doing at the mo is snapping at him coz im a grumpy cow


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jo ~ sorry you are feeling so tearful hun (((hugs)))

Sarah ~ thats really positive news for you hun.......lots of good vibes for July 

EBW ~ hope you get your computer sorted....can't have you not being able to get on FF 

Thanks Jennie....hope all those symptoms mean a BFP 

M5chy ~ hi there.....no longer ttc as i was blessed with Kitty but I went to the BMI Chiltern. Where are you going hun?

Sally ~ you can't go to bed....it's Eurovision!

Honestly, with Joseph as well it's a festival of camp this evening 

   for Mummywannabe tomorrow!

Take care all, have a good weekend despite the rain,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Well I felt  so hungry this afternoon but a bit sicky too   .
So I had: 1 asda pot mash, 1 packet of crisps, cheese & crackers, 1 bar galaxy & 2 chocolate muffins! Don't feel hungry anymore, but still feel sick...wonder what it could be      

K x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all

I'm in bed with the laptop and DH is cooking us steak dinner, then we are going to snuggle up with a dvd on the laptop......perfect....won't choose casino royale though as too much excitement won't be good for the embies 

I have very mild cramps like tightening ... assume it's pessaries(got carried away putting in the first one yesterday trying to get it high and nearly shuvved it up to meet the embies  hurt a bit) and all mucking about with EC the other day and ET yesterday etc.  I'm not prepared to worry at this stage as PMA is the key  

Karen I feel a bit queasy to reading about that combo 

Love and babydust to all 

Siobhan x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Ya know siobhan I used to put the pessaries in the front door too until a few days into this cycle. I now use the back door and its so much more convenient! No mess to fall out after an hour or so once the pessaries have melted. And they stay put longer too! just thought I'd pass that little bit of advice on   . Rest up hun xx

I know I wont be trying to cram all that food in me gob again - oooh dear!!

Karen


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Girls 
Tip for inserting pessaries in front door. I paid £7.99 for a canestan pessary and use the stick to get the tblt up high, 2 fit in there nice and i don't get much mess at all, its a for gone conclusion than the caneston pessary will get used at some point during PG, so wont be wasted.
XX
Karen (B.C)


----------



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello Laides,

I did my test yesterday but thought I'd better do it again today (the proper day) incase it was wrong but thank goodness its a      

I can't believe it, its going to take some time to sink in, I was convinced it was going to be a negative because of the lack of symptons, I had slightly tender (.)(.) early in the 2ww then nothing, no spotting, no metallic taste, I did a weird feeling in my stomach similar to mild butterflies, probably nerves or excitement 

Everybody is different and I don't believe the symptons make much difference in being able to tell or not, although I took time off work the only other thing I did differently to last time was to carry on as normal, driving, shopping, cooking, washing, even threw a birthday party for my 2 year old nephew on Thursday (only 4 children & 7 adults but tiring nonetheless) 

Good luck to everybody testing soon and hope this good news carrys on, although I have not posted much I have read everyday and it has really helped me in many ways.

Lots of love and lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just what I wanted to hear today mummywannabe...Many many many many many congratulations to you hon.


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Mummywannable on your   Maybe you should change your name to Mummygonnabe  

Thanks for bringing some lovely news to this grey old Sunday morning - but I bet the sun's shining where you are.  

Wishing you lots of love and luck for a successful pregnancy and lets hope a few more of us can follow your example...    

Gizzle x (roll on Tuesday morning)


----------



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks girls,

EBW - Best of luck for tomorrow

Gizzle - All the best for Tuesday

Here's wishing you both lots of


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Mummywanabe - Brilliant news hun on your BFP BFP BFP. That is fantastic we needed some good news, you must be over the moon. Take care of yourself and Best of Luck    

Karen and Sallyanne Hope you two are both okay and not going nuts yet? Sendin you lots of positive vibes     

Lizzy - Do you not prefer Grease to Eurovision ? Hope you are okay
Siobhan Best of Luck hun

Well girls weather here is lovely so off to the beach with DH and Dog. Not great news for me horrible backache yesterday and spotting this am, now stopped as taking progesterone supps. Still hoping but this did happen last time to me and AF arrived two days after. Anyway got to hope they are still with me.
Have a good weekend girls
Luv Jo xxxx
PS Sorry for being a negative moo. I think its becasue I know this is probably my last cycle and I so wanted it to work
Luv Jo xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jo hon still rooting for you on this.  No idea if "the same symptoms" happen each cycle as I have only gotten this far once before.  I have read of the same peoples pgys being different though so hoping we may be hearing about implantation as far as you are concerned hon.

Will keep you in my prayers. (The list of who is on it is getting longer and longer by the way.....)

Heres to a run of BFPs        

xx Jo


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mummywannabe

Many  on your 

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months 

So hoping to be joining you on Wed's!   

Jennie
x


----------



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Jenni - lots of     for Wednesday
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeyyyyy Mummywanabe fantastic news and very well done         

So chuffed for you ... do you think the 'mummy' name did it  hope so     

I've been talkin to the embies lots, told them they are Morulas today   DH says not to put them under performance pressure   Plan to take things easy until they have a chance to implant.

Still slight cramp today but now sure it's due to things being shuvved in front door back door and everyother door!

Thanks for the tips on pessaries.... messy but essential.

Love and babydust to all

Siobhan x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Mummywannabe whooooo well done hun thats fantastic news      Im so happy for you hun.

EBW how you feeling hun?    Good luck for tomorrow hun. Do you have any symptoms??

Nothing to report from me. I went to  bed at 8pm last nite   Didnt go to sleep till just after 10pm but was up in the nite twice for a wee   Then awake again at 8:30 for another one so i got up. I always take a drink to bed with me coz i get a dry mouth but i dont drink loads just sips so tonite im not taking one and hopefully i will be able to sleep right through  
Horrid weather kids are bored and falling out coz they cant go out and play  . Might just give them wellies and a brolly and kick them out lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Siobhan - well done you! Take it nice and easy hun xx

EBW1969 - not long foe you now hun you serial knicker checker you!

Karen x


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

mummywannabe on your !!

what great news hopefully well all have good news to follow. enjoy and take it easy lots of chillin out x


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Congratulations 'mummygonnabe'!  

Have a healthy & happy 8 mths

Midgey
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mummywannabe well done whoo hoo


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Mummywanabe-  

What a lovely way to jump onto this board, lots of happiness!

Look forward to chatting with you

Larkles
x


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mummywannabe- Huge   on your    Fantastic news. Wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.
Love Kelly
xxx


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry for the delay ladies, just got home. DH and I had our blood test on Friday morning at 8.30am and then packed the car to head to our friends wedding. We pulled into a service station to call for our result to be given the shocking news that we are PREGNANT!!!! Nurse said it was a good strong level, but we forgot to ask what the level was!
We have both been in shock and DH can't stop smiling  We've to go for our 7 week scan on the 11th June. 
Best of luck to everyone waiting to test and so sorry for all the BFNs.

curly x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

curlywurly congratulations on your BFP . Fantastic news          

siobhan x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Whho hoo some more good news!!

Well done curlywurly! I bet that made your weekend! 

K x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlywurly

Many  on your 

I bet you and DH are on 

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months 

So hoping to be joining you on Wed's   

Jennie
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats curlywurly!!!!!!!!

I have been computerless today as dp has been using it (have just snuck on here as he has popped out).

Hoping I will have a working computer tomorrow though

Have a good evening all!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

can I ask a bit of a rude question ladies please?

K x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

anything goes on here [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, Its sex and the 2ww. Are we allowed to? I definitly didn't feel randy like this last cycle  

K x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Will catch up in a bit but here''s a couple of threads for Karen 

Sex in 2ww: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81174.0
Sex on the 2ww: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69952.0


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks Lizzie!
K x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow congrates

im having wicked pains in my ovaries


----------



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

K - Just thought I'd let you know that I did not feel randy last time (BFN) but did this time (BFP), not sure if it means anything but wanted you to know   

I managed to resist though

Tina
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Congratulations - Maybemummy and Curlywurly on your


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Karen i know what you mean about feeling randy. POint is i dont have to energy too even if i could   It could be a good sign coz i know in preg that you get extra blood flow down there  

Look at the time and im still awake   But not for much longer im off to bed now. Having lovely hot flushes. And im not having a drink tonite so no in the nite trips to the loo  

Curly well done hun       Bout time we had some luck on this board its great   

EBW you next hun


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sure is...testing in 8.5 hours and will then have to wait for THE call...

Hope you are doing ok Sallyanne hon.


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

EBW, Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for testing. Wow 8.5 hrs to go to testing. Hope your dream comes true for you.
  
kelly
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks now really must go to bed alarm going off at 5.37 lol


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

K goodnight EBW
Kelly
xx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi 
Congrats on to girls with  , I luv it when this happens, but   for those who get  . I have read on FF of girls spotting on day 11 but still getting BFP.

Very good sign needing wees in night.     is not allowed for 1st week and only with him wearing  a rain coat on 2nd week, rules  at my clinic!!.  Being friskie is also a good sign,  as me who should have been a Nun knows.  but with me it comes on a few weeks later.
XX
Karen


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

for today EBW


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jo ~ forgot Grease was on but prefer Joseph to Grease so haven't really seen much 

Mummywannabe ~ congratulations, fab news......so pleased for you 

Curly ~ congratulations to you too hun......hope you both have very happy and healthy pgs 

EBW       

Loads of luck for you and Alisha for your tests today 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Mummywannabe and Curly - congratulations on your BFP's girls, it's brilliant news.  Sending you both lots of     for happy and healthy pregnancies.

EBW - am keeping my fingers and toes crossed hun that it's a BFP.

Hello to the rest of you 2ww'rs - I hope you girls are not going to  .

Lucy
xxxx


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

EBW - GOOD LUCK TODAY        

Midgey


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

EBW hope today is all u wish for xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Congratulations to all the  s.        to EBW for today.
   and lots of     to everyone else,
will catch up properly later.
Had baseline scan today and can start stimming tomorrow.x
Take care for now
kelly
xxxxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Girls
Just want to say big congratulations to Mummywannabee and curlywurly! thats great news...  Hope both your pregnancies go really well!
Just wanted to say loads of luck to EBW1969 today! fingers and toes crossed for ya hun!
hope everyone else well, no time for personals am afraid.
Back from the new forest now after a lovley weekend (despite the rain) was good to get away from it all and have a think.
Much love,
Pobby xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Kiki2u -  thanks for the congrats but not proven still PUPO ....let's hope you have to repeat them soon it's Mummywanabe you need to congratulate on her BFP .... I'm a little while away from my test date but determined to join the BFP team.

EBW - good luck for today    

Love Siobhan x


----------



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

today EBW

Thinking of you

Tina
xxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

God im feeling so emotional today     dd is going back to nursery today after spending most of the last 2 weeks with me   I dont want her to go so daddy is taking her   . Dh seems dead snappy today, or it could just be that im feeling sensative  

Good luck EBW hun


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Sallyanne1

Sorry to hear your feeling emotional today hun.  Sending you a  to cheer you up!

Lucy
x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

and another to cheer you up  

siobhan x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sallyanne hon hang in there its the hormones..Really rooting for you honey.

Oh and by the way...amazinglly enought here its a



Dont know what to think head all over the place.

Thanks all


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Congratulations on your   EBW  - that's absolutely fantastic news hun


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Many  on your 

You must be on 

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months 

Hoping to be joining you on Wed's   

Jennie
x


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

EBW wow    on your  .

u must be over the moon!!!

give me   as i only had 3 embies and a day 3 transfer. hope all these  keep on lasting!!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

EBW thanks hun you just put a huge smile on my face.      Im so so happy for you hun  

Well me and dh have just had a huge row     dd dint want to go to nursery and was crying so i said she didnt have to go if she didnt want to. I dont belive in forcing a 3 yr old to go somewhere when she doesnt have to. Dh blew up at me and had a right go so poor lily has now gone. I have promised to take her shopping later to buy a new pretty t-shirt


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

To you all...

You have been fantastic.

M5chy I had 2 usable follies 2d before EC. Got 3 eggs 2 fertilized.  It only takes one honey. x

Hang in there sallyanne thinking of you


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations to Curlywurly and EBW on your fantastic news.    That's 3 on the trot.... I hope I don't break this cycle of great news tomorrow.... 

Wishing you both happy and healthy pregnancies.

Gizzle x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Gizzle hon:


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Gizzle - good luck for tommorrow hun    

Siobhan x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Gizzle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow congratulations more bfps this is great

im back in work today and all my head is thinking about is implantion


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

EBW - wow!  delighted for you - enjoy the next 8 mths!  


Gizzle - fingers crossed

Midgey
x


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks girls, for all your good wishes.  Only 12 hours to go now  

Gizzle x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Good Luck for tomorrow Gizzle   

Wed's my test date so I know what you'll be going through

Lots of positive energy for you     

Jennie
x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Evening ladies   .

well done  EBW1969  knicker checker no more!

Gizzle  good luck for tomorrw, may the   continue!

I haven't been able to get to the computer as we have the decorators in and everything has been piled in this little room   . Can't wait till the end of the week when its all sorted - keeping my mind off my test day on Friday   . Getting excited now and its soo hard to keep away from those sticks!
went out for tea tonight with the neices. And I had 2 courses cos I'm still starving!

Karen x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Karen    Im watching you  Dont you dare test early. Im holding on till test day so so are you girly . I know what you mean about feeling hungry. I could eat a really *hot* curry everynite  Only problem is its not very nice for dh in the bedroom when im waftin the covers  

Jenni im after you the Karen oooohhhh who's excited/scared


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Me, Me I'm all of those things!!










K x


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Curly Congratulation on your BFP BFP BFP. You must be over the moon Take care hun

EBW Congratulations on your BFP BFP BFP. Great news and Best of Luck    

Good Luck Gizzle tomorrow    

Well girls a little bleeding again this am for me stopped after supps - they seem to be keeping it at bay. Been getting some cramps today and when I wee I get a pulling feeling in my tum, think I might be getting a water infection have to see how it goes.

My DH decided to make a garden gate a couple of weeks ago but has still not got around to painting it, as we had very heavy rain day before the gate has warped and collapsed in a hundred pieces     DH is not best impressed. So today I have been on sentry duty for my Dogs wee wee in the Garden so he does not chase out the house, I did not know German Shepherds were so shy when it came to weeing when they are being watched     . Anyway while I am typing DH is out in the garden still trying to fix the gate.
Hope everyone else is okay
Take care Girls
Thinking of you all
Luv Jo xxxx


----------



## mummywannabe (Dec 7, 2006)

EBW - Fantastic news, many congratulations, hope you have a very happy
8 months  

Good luck for the morning Gizzle


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Blossoms

Karen - step away from the pee sticks   , Sallyanne and I are watching 

Keep postive girlies   

Sorry no time for any more personals - time for bed zzz

Sending lots of orange baby dust to all 

Jennie
x


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

7 hours to go  

Goodnight girls.

Gizzle x


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Morning all.

Well, 7 hours later it is...

Oh lordy, I think I've got a    

We did 2 - the red lines and the blue cross variety and they were both very faint.  But there was definitely a 2nd red line, and definitely blue cross.  It's still pretty early for me, only 14 days from collection.

What do you think

Gizzle xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Sounds like a BFP to me hun

  

Larkles
xxx


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Congratulations on your BFP Gizzle.  

Lucy
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Great news gizzle  big huge hugs

Smiler hang in there honey. xxx       

Really rooting for you all.       

And yes I ate for England on the 2ww!!!

Gonna be manic at work today so hope to catch you all later.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

gizzle congrats!! 

EBW1969 congrats!! 

wishing you both happy healthy pregnancies 




just for the record ..mine was a bfn


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

gizzle, you must be so pleased.
Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months
Love kelly
xxxx


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear you got a BFN Alisha.  

Lucy
xxxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

sorry for your BFN alisha    
thinking of you
kelly
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Alisha hon so so sorry, look after yourself.

xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Alisha I'm so sorry you got a negative Hun, look after yourself 

 Gissle, many  on your , you must be on  

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months 

So hoping to be joining you tomorrow   

Thinking of all the Blossoms  

Jennie
x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Alisha - so very sorry about your BFN hun as your comments say 2007 may still be your year....until then lots of hugs  

Gizzle - I'm so chuffed for your BFP really well done. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy hun      

Love Siobhan x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Alisha - So sorry hun   

I'll try to get it right this time   

EBW1969 -  

Gizzle -  

[email protected] - I'm glad I'm not the only one that is always eating, I think I feel hungry constantly   And stay away from the pee sticks you norty woman  

Jennie - Good luck for tomorrow   

Hope everyone is doing ok

xx


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Alisha - I'm sorry that the news wasn't different for you - take care.

Gizzle - You did it!! Very pleased for both you and dh. Let the good times roll.

Midgey


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

Gizzel on ur   you must be over the moon
and sorry alisha on your   but fingers crossed for your next time and lots of


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all
Have been very naughty and tested 1week earlywith a First Response HPT and its a   for me.
Good luck al you other 2WW ers.
XX
Karen


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

congrats babycrazy on your  hope it all goes well x

quick question have u had any symptoms??


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

congrats on all BFP xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

good luck to all testers

and XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX to all BFN

i have no signs of being pregnant so probably bfn for us but i will try to smile xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

blondieh hang in there.  I understand all pgy symptoms can be different even for the same woman.

Rooting for you


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

thank you congratualtions for you bfp 

i know with both of my pregnancies i felt pregnant! i'm sorry just feeling very down


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi girls

Alisha - so sorry about your BFN.  Sending you lots of    and my best wishes for your success in the near future.

Blondieh - you sound like you need a   I hope your instincts are wrong -every time is different.  

Babycrazy - congratulations on your BFP.  Hope you have a happy and healthy pg.

M5chy - I hardly had any symptoms.  Sore boobs at first, then that went.  Period pains, they went too.  Nothing very much really!  Best of luck for your test  

Jenny - good luck for tomorrow, hope it's everything you hope for.

SallyAnn, [email protected], Smiler and anybody I might have missed - best of luck for your tests this week.  Sending you all lots of    

Gizzle x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Congratulations babycrazy!

I'm having a bit of a scary day today, got a bit of a stomach ache and shooting pains. I've still got over a week until my test   Does this mean its over already? Although my (.)(.)'s are still sore they're not as sore, and I don't seem as hungry as I have. I'm really worried  

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

Good luck for all testers

xx


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't fret Kiki!  I had a couple of days (Sat & Sun) where I felt like a hot needle was being prodded around in there, then it went.  Sore boobs also went.  Best thing you can do is keep positive and take care of yourself.  Good luck    

Gizzle x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I dont think its worked for me     . I have been so calm and positive all the way through and im now sure my cm has changed colour. Its gone a bit darker.     This is the first time i feel like testing early. Dh is due home from work any min and i dont want to say anything to him but he will know i have been crying. The test date is such an important date to me but now im wondering if i should test tomorrow morning it will be 15dpt   I cant belive how close i got to test day   . I dont have any pains or anything just like i say cm has changed colour ( or so i think i wish i had saved a panty liner to compaire it with   ) but im almost positive its gone more brown than creamy/yellow ( sry tmi ) And im getting a sharp pain in my right ov area. Something i dont get with af ??
Luv sally x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Got room for a little one?

*Sally* ~ I just wanted to send you a big  honey. Are you due to test by  or blood test? If you can I would hold off, sending you lots of   

*Blondie* ~ As I said in my texts honey its not over yet, try and stay positive   

To all those that have got  well done. I hope you all have a happy and healthy 8 months.

Sending lots of  to those that need it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry for no more personals but:
Sallyanne1 - I know how you feel   I had a bad night last night. Was woken up at 4am. Bad dreams, hot sweats & busting for a wee. Went to loo, went back to bed & woke up this morning with mild backache. Checked myself and discharge a pinky brown colour. Not much and not very heavy, but definitly different to previous as it was clear/milky before. I've not been feeling very positive today either. Cried most of this morning & spent all day on the sofa with a knotted tum, willing the coloured discharge away. I'm so hoping for a positive but feel its all over for us too   .

K x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Congratulations Babycrazy on your 

I bet you are on 

Wishing you a very a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

Hoping to join you in less than 12 hours now     

Sallyanne & Karen, keep positive girles that could be very normal,  CM changes alot as we all know it may not mean it's over - but try to stay away from the pee sticks if you can , here's a hug for you both  

Orange baby dust to you all , as for me I am amazingly feeling OK and quite level, hoping that's a good sign as usually very pre menstrual before AF due, I am just very tired, haven't done very much again today much like the rest of the 2ww, although did get dressed, hair and make up 2day, and had a friend over for lunch and then did a bit of shopping, but around 3pm my eyes were dropping and had to retire to the sofa for a sleep, have only just woken up (it's nearly 19.30 here in Geneva), so again hoping that's a good sign, probaby won't be on again now till 2mrw morning with the pee stick news!

Love and hugs

Jennie
x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

wishing you all the best luck for tomorrow jennie  

K x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Jennie

        for tomorrow

           

Larkles
xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Babycrazy - well done on your BFP very naughty... didn't think you could get a result that quick.       

Sallyanne, blondeih and Karen -keep the faith you are PUPO and every single symptom can be read both ways.  The pessaries make you produce the mucus anyway so this is misleading       everything crossed for you.

Jennie - good luck for tomorrow    

Siobhan x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Jennie ~ <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







for tomorrow.

[email protected] ~ CM does change and you are PUPO. Sending you lots of


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Karen when do you test?? Im not sure i can put myself through another day of not knowing   I have even upset dh    I told him and he said "its ok it will work 1 day it would have been nice this time but i love you and you havent let me down " bless him. POint is it might no be over and i could be getting us both upset for no reason    I feel awful putting him through this and wasnt gonna tell him but he walked past me and gave me a big hug and i burst out crying.


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Sallyanne - sorry you and DH are upset hun...our embriologist said to test night before if we wanted too know before the clinic pee stick which will be day 12 as we are down to test early anyway due to clinic dates. PUPO PMA 

Siobhan x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Sally I'm supposed to test Friday morning. You are Thurday, so I'm sure 1 day early to put your mind at rtest hun won't do any harm   .
Crappy feeling like this eh? My Dh keeps cuddling me too and holding my hand and giving me little messages like 'I love you more' n stuff. I just would love to carry Dh baby  
K x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I just would love to carry Dh baby


You will one day soon hun I'm sure      

Siobhan x


----------



## JEN1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi,

We got BFN today i am afraid, please can you update the board for me .
Thanks for everyones continued support.

Love Jen xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I dont know what to do   I suppose i have to wait coz its such a special day. If i dont have any more spotting i will hang on. I suppose that when i do the pessarie tonite it will bring anymore out. I think af would have been due yesterday so it could be that   . Oh well i guess what will be will be.

Jen im so sorry hun


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Jen - so sorry about your BFN hun hope it happens for you very soon   

Siobhan x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Jen ~ Sending you a


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello,

I wonder if I could join this thread. I have just had FET today (first time). Previously had IUI and IVF. I found this website really supportive the last time I went through all of this.

Does anyone have any hints or tips to improve implantation. I am eating 5 brazil nuts and drinking a glass of pineapple juice a day. I have also heard people talk about taking baby aspirin - does anyone have any views on this?

Good luck to everyone on tx.

Helen


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi all

babycrazy - congratulations hun

JEN1- so sorry hun  

helen316 - I'm on baby aspirin but it was prescribed by the consultant hun

So sorry for being down tonight ladies   .I'm hoping tomorrow will be a better day and that the pains & spotting stops. Thinking of you too sallyanne1 in same boat   . 
Catch ya all tomorrow,
Karen x


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Jen - so sorry to hear you got a BFN.  Sending you a big  

Sallyanne & Karen - try to stay  .  Fingers crossed that you get BFPs.

Well, I think it's all over for me.  Had a slight brown discharge this evening which has turned into red bleeding.    Have had a good cry   with DP this evening but we've decided that we will try again.  Just need some time to get over this emotionally as it has sent me  .

The best of luck to all you girls waiting on your BFPs - i'm sending you lots of         .

Lucy
xxxx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Girls
First of all you girls that are spotting, theres girls on other threads had bleeds at  11 &12days and got BFP,they could be late implanter's.
My own symptoms were Just a periodic cramping for 2 days after ET and on 2nd day after a minute spot of toffee colour discharge. I thought this was in plantation,but maybe not as my peestick was almost invisible Mon AM 1st pee  May be it was sat night as I had to have my leaky blanket on for an hour before bed, then later on in night i came over freezing for about 10Min's which i could not shake off. I also have examined my raspberry ripples and a clear liquid oozed out.  If it was a natural PG, I would have tested this Thurs 14 days after OV and got a pos with a normal HPT.. My nurse at GP practice said with IVF you are meant to test 14days after ET.
I have been PG 12 times, you don't really get many symptoms before missed AF, but you may need urgent wees that feel like urine infection (irritate), especially on waking up and doing a jigejig about in the bed. Also look at your nipples ,do they have what look like white heads around nipple that you can squeeze out just like a pluke or clear liquid when squeezed. ( if you have had kids this can happen for years after birth) Tiredness mid afternoon, when you just cannot beat it. This goes in 2nd trimester as does urgent wees until about 7 1/2 months.  I have never had  morning sickness but the tootbrush test is another sign, some girls get sickness only briefly while cleaning there teeth, this i did get on occasions, you may also sniff out bad smells as the will be soooo!! acute.
Please don't take this stuff seriously as a minority of women don't know they are PG till they go into labour.
Xx
Karen


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Well dunno what to make of today   .
Woke up at 5am this morning with sweats again. Cm is darker/grainier brown but no heavier and backache gone. is it too early to test? I'm due to test Friday   .
Karen x


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

Babycrazy - thanks so much for your post, it has given me a glimmer of hope. 

Karen - I don't think you should test yet hun - try and hold out.  Sending you lots of       .

Lucy
xxxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Morning All

I am delighted to post that I got a  this morning, OMG I am pregnant  DH and I are on  although obviously early days and will be happier once early scans done in light on last time.

We have kept the news very quiet with friends and family until we have a viable pregnancy to announce although we are both  from ear to ear this morning - albeit feel a bit jet lagged, I tested at 4.30 , so DH has gone off to work feeling like he's had a sleepless night! Poor Love.

We have an appointment at a clinic here in Geneva at 1pm today for a b/t.

Here's a big hug for those of you that need it  and good luck to those still in the 2ww especially this weeks testers  

Jennie
x


----------



## lucyjane (Jan 18, 2007)

That's brilliant news Jennie - congratulations on your BFP.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Jennie thats fantastic news hun        Congrats hun.

Well more bad news from me im affraid. i got up this morning and when i wiped  there was a slight  bit of red blood. Only very slight and nothing since but think its the pessaries holding it off.      I will still test tomorrow but i know its over   .  Guess all my PMA has just  made it a harder fall for me. Dont even now if i can ES again ecause of my poor fertlisation rate. I will post on peer. Point is if i cant then its game over coz i cant afford £4000 for  tx    

Karen     Thinking of you hunni i hope you get your bfp

Luv sally x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jen I am so so sorry honey...look after yourselves

Jennie hon great news.

Know how you feel about being scared.

Feeling scared myself after last time so if you want a pg buddy let me know and I will send you my email.

Sallyanne and Karen honies I did get some darker CM at the weekend and was convinced it was blood.  I really am rooting for you ....Oh please I so want this to work for you.

Lucyjane thinking of you and hoping it still is all ok have heard about people bleeding at this time also...xx  

Sallyanne just caught your new post hang in there honey.

Helen Hi- last time I was to be on baby aspirin for 13w I think but my new clinic doesnt prescribe it.  I was on the brazil nuts and also the (not from concentrate) pineapple juice- which you can only usually find in the cold section of the supermarket this time but wasnt on either last time.

Wish I could blow you all bubbles but they are missing....grrrrr


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Girls Girls.
Congrats to all girls who have tested today and got a BFP.
Don't pay these robbing clinics in U.K thousands
Treatment at Reprofit Czech Rep with drugs is £1800 ?? with Donor EU2800 ,that with drugs and paying donor, there success rates are 60%. 
CZ is easy and cheap to fly too you can do overnighters for scans as flight less than 2 hrs or day drips to Prague, try also Bratislava in Slovakia on Brno border.
Xx
Karen

*edited by mod


----------



## bramblebaby7 (May 1, 2007)

Hi everyone - i'm new here, can I join you please?
I've been reading the board for a while but decided to post today.
We are on 1st ICSI cycle at Bourn Hall, with 2 x grade 1 embies on board, and i'm on day 5 of 2ww. I'm convinced it hasn't worked as I have no symptoms apart from sore (.)(.) - is this normal?
Is there anything I can do to help them stay put?
I feel like im tiptoeing round 24/7 trying not to upskittle them!
Testing Thursday 24th - got everything crossed.

Love and good luck to everyone

Bramblebaby7
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Bramblebaby7

Oh we can symptom watch for ever but sadly its different for everyone....doesnt stop us though.....!!!  Although a lot of us had pain at that time that could well have been the poking about and drugs!!!

I was told to eat brazil nuts and drink (not from concentrate- usually in the cold section of supermarkets) pineapple juice.  I have had 2 bfps including this one and only did that on this cycle though!!!

Hoping it all works out for you.  Ask anything you want...!


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Lucy - sorry about the blood ....all is not lost yet you could still be bfp hun    

Karen & Sallyanne - this is just spotting and can still be BFP my sister bled thru her first pregnancy and he is now strapping 26 year old ....PMA PUPO ok   

Siobhan x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello ~ sorry for not being around much, my heads a bit in the clouds at the moment 

Alisha ~ hun, i'm so sorry you got a BFN......much love to you and many hugs 

Jen ~ i'm sorry to see your news too....take care 

*Scooby* ~ hi there...what day do you test? Loads of luck  

Helen ~ welcome to you too.......can i have your test day too? I'd ring your clinic for advise about aspirin hun 

Bramblebaby ~  and welcome to FF too  Not much you can do really.....just take it easy and spends lots of time on here 

Lucy ~ how are you feeling....has the bleeding eased up at all?

Try not to worry to much about symptoms everyone, they really are different for each person and some don't get any at all......sending hugs all round though.

[email protected] ~ try and hold off if you can....good luck for Fri  

Sally ~ i'll keep everything crossed for you for tomorrow  

EBW, Gizzle, Jennie and Babycrazy ~ i'm so pleased to see your news......congratulations to you all 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Lizzy   ~ I test on Tuesday 22nd


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Gosh i am going out of my mind today! hope you guys are well xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

rooting for you all the way honey x


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

thank ebw1969 it means alot xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank you for all your support girls. I Have resigned myself to the fact it aint happening   . Dh still wants to believe but the bleed isnt going away. I feel sick with worry and this isn't good for me. Will wait to see what tomorrow brings but I'm expecting a big painful AF.
Karen x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ahh [email protected] sweetie ~ sending you lots of  I really hope it isn't the end for you


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Karen hun im so sorry      Im still not bleeding properly just brown stuff sometime when i wipe but i know its over for me too. Clinic told me to still test tomorrow and then we will take it from there. 
Luv sally x x


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi karen and sally, just wanted to send you both a massive    I really hope that you are both wrong. I dont mean that in a funny way, I just mean I really hope its not all over for you both. 
sending you lots of                       (7 of each for triple good luck)
Take care and thinking of you both
Hi to everyone else.
Kelly
xxxxx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Just wanted to offer a big   to both [email protected] and Sallyanne, fingers crossed that it isn't over. Take care ladies xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you all for your good wishes today.

I went for a b/t earlier today and my levels are 500, which I believe is very good for day one testing, last time my levels were 297.  I have another one on Friday morning to see if they have doubled.

Best wishes to you all

Jennie
  x


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Gizzle, Babycrazy , Jennie Congratulations hun on your BFP BFP BFP You must be over the moon Wishing you all the luck in the world for forthcoming months and scans   

Alisha and Jen So sorry hun on your BFN Sending you both lots of hugs

Kiki Keep going hun and keep hope I have had no symptoms whatsoever up to now

Karen/ Sallyanne Big huns to you both, hope the test proves symptoms wrong. Thinknig of you both and wishing you lots of positive vibes

Larkles Best of Luck for tomorrow hun. Hoping it is good news Thinking of you   

Hi Helen and Bramblebaby
Lucy Jane Hugs to you hun

Well girls you are all going to shout at me. I could not sleep last night horrendous stomach cramps and when I woke up this morning had horrible diarrhoea (tmi) some slight bleeding and also sharp stabbing pains in tummy on left side. I decided I wanted to know what was happening so took myself off to Boots and got a hpt (i know I am naughty) - I tested not with first wee and after drinking 1.5 pints of water and it came up with BFP BFP BFP. Cannot believe it praying that this will stick around, last time got BFP but had same symptoms as mentioned above and turned into biochemical pregnancy after week or two, rang my clinic they say positive sign but to test as planned on Saturday with first wee of the day. Feel very anxious but have a little hope now that maybe this time they might stick around with me
Girls I know its still early days but I have had no symptoms whatsoever, no sore boobs no cm mucus no sickness no tiredness  only symptoms was this am and slight spotting the other day 
Take care Girls
Thinking of you all
Luv Jo xxxx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

smiler -    well done!

K x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Smiler-

Fantastic news-well done     

Larkles
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Larkles ~ just remembered you IMed me....just nipping to the shops will do it when i get back


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Smilier Many   on your  bet you're on 

Larkes and Sallyanne   for tomorrow huns

Sorry If I have missed any more testers for tomrrow I am sooo tired!

Love

Jennie
  x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Good luck to larkles and sallyanne for tomorrow wishing that your dreams will come true      

To all us worried 2ww                                                    

Siobhan x


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all,

Oh my god, this is a very busy board!!! [email protected] and EBW1969 thanks for the advice on aspirin. I have had a blood clotting test at my clinic but unfortunately the results won't be back for about another week. My consultant says that he would not prescribe anything until I had a positive pg test anyway!!?? Which I find a bit confusing. I guess I'll just wait on the blood results test, it's difficult to know what to do for the best.

LizzyB, my test date is 29th May.

Sending lots of     to everyone and     to those that need them.

Helen


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Hugs,

I just read that you got a    (Sorry, I haven't been on the web for a few months). I am so pleased for you and dh. When is your scan date.

Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all 

Smiler- fab news!!!!!! welcome to more insanity!!!

[email protected], larkles and sallyanne thinking of you  

Jennie- can you remind me what day past ovulation you were at testing to get those levels in your blood test please?

Hugs all round


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Scooby and Helen 

Sally, Larkles and [email protected]       

Jo ~ thats looking really positive for you......sounds like a BFP to me. Congratulations hun 

Jennie ~ yey, great levels 

Off to start a new thread now 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Helen
I believe all clinics abroad prescribe aspirin to every one at the start of cycle till 14 weeks. PG Perhaps it has some thing to do with there 60%  success rate. It improves blood flow too the womb,so makes it plump and juicy.  It cannot hurt you as its a baby aspirin a day or 1/4 of a full tblt. Also now found to keep bowel cancer away, They now give aspirin in all heart attack victims the quicker after attack the better. I is quite a miracle drug.
Xx
Karen


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95808.0


----------

